# Of Wealth and Taste [OOC] [Accepting Alts]



## Eluvan (Nov 7, 2004)

This is the OOC thread for Of Wealth and Taste, a Planescape game. You can find the Rogues Gallery thread here. The IC thread is here.


----------



## shady (Nov 7, 2004)

Per my other post ... shuffles forward.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm a sucker for planescape, I must say.  I have some definite interest, particularly in playing a psion of some sort.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

I could dig a polearm fighter of some sort in this.  Planescape is always cool.


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 7, 2004)

I love Planescape, and would jump at the opportunity to play in a Planescape game. I've always wanted to play a rogue-ish character in the setting, and if you have the Eberron book, the Extreme Explorer class calls to me..


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm also a big fan of planescape.  It's the best official setting out there, hands down.  If you want something from Savage Species, I'd be happy to whip up a monstrous PC.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 7, 2004)

Hmmm... so I seem to have 5 prospective players already. I guess that counts as sufficient interest then! I even managed to attract some regulars (Ferrix and Isida, I feel like I need to suck up to you guys somehow... do you want me to fudge some starting scores for you or something? ). 

 All those ideas look sweet so far. Although I'm not a big fan of Action Points, so we'll have to work something out as regards a modification of the Extreme Explorer (and change the name....ick). I can just about put up with them inside Eberron itself, but I'd rather keep them off the planes as a whole.  I guess I'd better get down to some serious plotting and scheming then. Planescape just isn't Planescape without some real rat-bastardly nefariousnessness. Ness.   

 So... let's have some input then guys. What do you like best about Planescape? Least? Do you want some Sigilian politics? Or would you prefer planar exploration? Pre/post faction war? What kind of power level are you interested in playing? I'm quite happy to DM for anything from 1st level through to Epic levels (though in that case I'd be working purely from the SRD). If you want to tie your characters together in their backgrounds, cool. If you want me to worry about all that instead, that's cool too. Do you want a  character development-intensive experience with lots of DM-player collaboration and plotting and piling on the personal drama? Or just a good laugh (with Mephits!)? 

 Really, the ball's in your court to tell me what drew you to want to play in a Planescape game and what you want me to focus on. Then I'll try to take all your requests and furnish them into something cohesive and cool. This isn't an attempt to avoid responsibility, but rather to ensure we end up with the kind of game you guys all want to play. While I'm here, in the style of all those irritating RP books that give you 'sources of inspiration' anyone who hasn't already should really check out Shemeska's Story Hour, one of the finest Story Hours around and my prime candidate for number one thing to make you think 'wow, I really do wish I was playing Planescape right now'. Other useful sources for all things Planar are, again for anyone who doesn't already know of them, planewalker and the mimir. The races from planewalker.com should be fine, but if you're going to want to use any of them then run it by me first, okay?


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 7, 2004)

I'd love to get on your list for alternatives.  Lemme know!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

I am always interested in a high level campaign, which seems appropriate for jaunting about the planes.  I'm a fan of quests, with the occasional monster to slay, and always up for a rescue mission or delivering a great power from the hands of vile evil!

Edit - No sucking up required, I'm just a gamer looking for a good game.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

I'd have to say something with some grit in it.  Which makes the players nash their teeth as they make a decision which is going to turn bad one way or the other.  Guess I like to be in a group just struggling to see if they can survive.

I guess I'm on the hunt for a choose this small town to be destroyed or the entire universe gets it type of grinding adventure.

This could mean a decent level (5-7) but anything really works for me.  Generally I despise politics in real life, so I prefer to avoid them in game as well (doesn't mean others can't involve themselves, I just prefer not to spearhead politics).

On a side note, I feel honored to be called a regular next to Isida.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

Woo... I almost missed the mention of Eberron... actually I've been really itching (like crazy) to play an Artificer.


----------



## shady (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm easy whatever way on the adventure type. I'm generally OK on class and PrC so if we need a specific "filler" then fine - although if it's going to be CSI: Sigil I quite fancy the Master Inquisitive from Eberron.

What sources do you plan to use/permit besides core and WotC planar stuff ... Portals & Planes?


----------



## shady (Nov 7, 2004)

Whoops - re-read first post - no P&P then. Savage Species though (bounds over to bookcase) ...


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 7, 2004)

Yep. Although since this is Planescape it might be relevant and I feel I should point out that the Fiend and Celestial racial classes from Savage Species, as they stand, are quite insanely powerful. I'm not quite sure yet how big a deal that is; we might be able to come up with an alternative for most of them - though something like a Ghaele Eladrin seems irretrievably broken to me (which is a shame since they're probably my favourite kind of celestial). Basically, if you have a burning urge to play something, whether it's a Goblin, a Mephit, the aforementioned Ghaele Eladrin, or a Balor (ya, I don't know how that would work either), tell me and if I like your concept I'll do my very best to come up with something workable for you.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 7, 2004)

Funny, that you should mention mephits.  That was the first thing I thought of when I mentioned a character from Savage Species.  I probably should avoid annoying the other pcs though.  

As for power level, I'd like it to be reasonably high for my potential monster.  Without an ECL 10+, I wouldn't be able to make much and still get all of the racial abilities, much less class levels.  On the other hand, I'm already in Isida's fine epic game, and one of those is enough for me.  So I guess I'd be happy anywhere from 10-20.  Lower than that would be ok too, but I'd probably just be slapping a template on a more normal race rather than making a monster.

As for the campaign details, I like an rp heavy game, and I'm always a fan of epic plots and deeds.  player-dm collaboration could be interesting, I've never really done that ol.  I think we'll need more definite character ideas before we can say how or if they should be tied together.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

You know what I've been itching to play... a group of plane-hopping rogues/thieves.  Although this works best with a gestalt setup, it could be done with the standard rules.

Just an idea, and a direction for a themed game.  Which I find usually work well in a PbP game.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

Gestalt is usually better for smaller groups, I did gestalt characters for my own Heirs to the Burning Thrones, and if I did it again, I would not have gestalt characters in such a small group.  The questions for ECL and saves is usually headache-inducing.

On the theme of rogues/thieves, that could be really fun.  Eluvan, do you have Manual of the Planes or the Planar Handbook?  If we do that, it could be fun to be a Gatecrasher (MotP).  Oh!  Or if you have Tome and Blood, a Wayfarer...  Just some random suggestions.  I could do either idea with a nomad psion as well.


----------



## shady (Nov 7, 2004)

I feel I ought to be giving something back here.

I really got into planescape as a result of the computer game, and after that ran and played in a variety of 2E planescape games, nothing yet in 3E. 

What I like:

- the variety of races and settings. There are some fantastic races in Planescape which sit on an edge between fantasy and science fiction, which in turn give the other "pure fantasy" races an edge. Who knows where the Mercane/Arcane come from, for example? Or their motivations? 

- an infinity of possibilities. For me the most exciting settings are: Sigil, which is the hub of all that variety, and the Astral Plane, with its floating husks of long dead gods. I guess both of these are really exploration settings - Sigil is a great setting to explore all that variety and complexity, since it all comes together there. In the Astral Plane you're exploring the mysteries of the distant past. 

If it's a Sigil campaign then I'd like to go for a Githzerai monk/master inquisitive (as a concept, I still need to work out whether it's actually possible). If it's an exploratory campaign ... hmm have to think.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey, Eluvan!

  Me! Me! Me!

 Any chance I could sign on as an alternate (seeing as the company is already full)? I've never had a chance to play PS but fell in love with it the first time I saw it.

 And the chance to play a psionic character would be icing on the cake!

  Boddynock


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 7, 2004)

Okay:
Boddynock, taitzu, you're both signed up as alternates. Sorry I couldn't accomodate you as players, but who knows, you might get lucky!

 It seems as though the best compromise in terms of levels would be somewhere around level 11, I think. Which on the planar scheme of things would make you players, but not quite in the big leagues yet. A fairly comfortable place to be, I think.  

 Ferrix, an artificer would be fine. I like them alot too, they're cool. With the levels we'll be looking at you'll likely have crafted some items of your own, so let me encourage you not to stick to the DMG item listings. Branch out, make your own stuff! The item creation rules are pretty simple to get your head round so long as you have a calculator handy, and it really adds perosnality to the character. If you don't want to wade through the item creation rules yourself, tell me the kind of thing you're aiming to make and I can do the hard work for you. I admit that I like political intrigue myself, so there probably will be some involved unless the entire group has little interest in it. That doesn't mean you have to get involved in the politics of course - you can remain aloof from it all and I'll do my very best to keep things interesting for you. 

 Kangaxx - bear in mind that part of the beauty of Savage Species is the ability to play a monster from whatever level you like and have it pretty well balanced with another class. That said, templates are fun too! Again, if there is anything wierd you want in the way of templates or whatever then tell me and I'll do my best to accomodate you so long as it fits within the setting. And let's face it, most things can be made to fit Planescape! 

Isida - I'm afraid I have none of those books, though they're all on my list of things I'm considering buying. Are any of them worth channeling a portion of my very limited resources into? I'd probably rather you just went with the Psion - but then, that might have something to do wiht the fact that Nomads are my favourite kind of Psion and, indeed, probably my absolute favourite class. They rule!  And somehow they seem particularly fitting in the Planescape setting. 

 As for the 'party of rogues' idea - I think this would work, but rogue should probably be applied in the general, rather than class-specific, sense. A band of unscrupulous wayfarers could work well. Maybe tied by faction as well? A gang of Indeps? 

 But that is, of course, just one idea. You've got plenty of time to think about it.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

Unscrupulous Wayfarers sounds like fun.

Expanding on that, it'd be neat if they were separate from factions.  Thus they could be involved trying to cope with the different factions vying for power around them, while not getting crunched or siding too heavily in any manner.  Could be like a freelance group who occasionally gets a job from different factions, sometimes pitting them against other factions, but business is business, ya know?

Item creation guidelines are a breeze for me.

Also, are you running with the Psionic/Magic transparency.  And if so, would Use Magic Device qualify as Use Psionic Device?


----------



## shady (Nov 7, 2004)

Eluvan - just so I/we know which PrCs, feats etc are available, which FR books do you have? And this is a 3.5 campaign, right?


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 7, 2004)

So were looking at an ECL 11 mercenary-ish group, more into cloak and dagger work than butt-kicking.  I'd probably be interested in any political intrigue you stir up for us, since that falls well within the rp heavy idea of mine.  I'm going to have to brush up on my planescape lore.  Anyway, I'll have another look at SS and the MMs, and see what piques my fancy with that in mind.

Shady, I also was first drawn to the setting by Torment.  I've considered playing a gith before, but I think Dakkon set the standard too high in my mind.


----------



## shady (Nov 7, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Shady, I also was first drawn to the setting by Torment.  I've considered playing a gith before, but I think Dakkon set the standard too high in my mind.




I know what you mean ... and having his voice done by Skinner from the X-Files was the killer. I still like the idea of a Gith though. The alternative that appeals is a Warforged, since obviously that has come along so recently that playing one in Planescape would feel pretty new.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

Excellent, then I shall go with the nomad psion, Elan possibly.  What kind of stat generation method are we using?  Point-buy?  Rolling ourselves?  DM roll?

As for those books - I rather like both Manual of the Planes and the Planar Handbook.  Though a DM would probably get more use out of the Manual.  I have all five of the 3.0 splatbooks (sword and fist, tome and blood, etc), and I find all of them have their uses.  Tome and Blood is one of the best of bunch in my opnion.


----------



## shady (Nov 7, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> As for those books - I rather like both Manual of the Planes and the Planar Handbook.  Though a DM would probably get more use out of the Manual.  I have all five of the 3.0 splatbooks (sword and fist, tome and blood, etc), and I find all of them have their uses.  Tome and Blood is one of the best of bunch in my opnion.




Agreed on MotP and PlanarHB, but the splatbooks are being gradually replaced by Complete Warrior, Complete Divine etc, and the T&B stuff might well be superceded and updated by Complete Arcane when it comes out. I'd add Unearthed Arcana as a good buy also, by the way.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 7, 2004)

Okay, this is looking good. Thanks to everyone, by the way, for the intelligent and fast replies - it bodes well for the game, I think. 

 Ferrix, that's quite a nice idea, I like it. I think Psionics and Magic will indeed be transparent, otherwise you get annoying exploits like high level Psions carrying around items that give them anti-magic shell and similar such tomfoolery. However, I'd prefer to keep UMD and UPD seperate. Both are potent skills as it is, if you combine them they'd be rather too good for my liking. Consider UPD added to the artificer, rogue, and bard skill lists though. 

 Gith are cool. But if you feel like Dak'kon is overshadowing you, have you considered a Githyanki? They're much neglected... I think maybe that's Dak'kons's fault too, convincing everyone that the 'Zerai are better. The 'Yanki have a lot going for them IMHO, they can be very interesting. 

 The FR books I own are the FRCS, the PGtF, Races of Faerun, and Faiths and Pantheons. Stuff from those sources is fine. This campaign is, indeed, 3.5. 

 I guess you can start working on characters now if you'd like to, though there's no rush just yet. 

 Character creation will be by 30 point buy, or by rolling 4d6, drop the lowest at http://invisiblecastle.com. If you choose to roll, use your screen name precisely as it appears on these forums as your name there and post up a link to the results here so I can check you only rolled once. Any typos in the name will necessarily lead to discounted results. My policy is to allow a reroll if you come up with total stat mods of less than +5. In this case roll again with the same name and post a link to both sets of rolls. Once you've rolled, you can't choose to go with point buy, so be sure you want to take the risk. Don't forget that on top of the ability scores you roll or buy you have two level based increases.

HP will be max at first level, 1/2 max at each additional level. ECL gives you a d8 HD (but nothing else) for each level. Starting funds as per level 11 characters in the DMG - that's  66,000 gp. Coins weigh 1 lb for every 50, so you'll want to either spend it all or invest some in a bag of holding for the rest. No more than 33,000 on any one item to start with. 

 Leadership is acceptable. 
 Spellcasting Prodigy is acceptable (the new one, in the PGtF, NOT the old one).
 Psionic Prodigy is also available (+2 prime Psionic requisite for the purposes of determining bonus PP). 
 Psionic Body is capped at +10 HP. 

... and that's all the hosue rules I have off the top of my head.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

Only two or three comments I guess, making the seperate skills means it's gonna put a world of hurt on my skills if I decide to max 'em both, but oh well.

Second comment, why cap psionic body, it's not like it is severely game breaking (not that this will effect me much).  It requires a pretty heft devotion to psionic feats to really get it high.  Perhaps saying a maximum bonus equal to your level, therefore making it closer to improved toughness' +1 hp/lvl.

Third comment, about those ECL HD, just make them bonus hit points rather than actual hit dice (clears up a few issues).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

Okiday, here are my stats - http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=37093

Ferrix, I think Eluvan is doing the same thing I do for ECL hit points.  (Am I right?)


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

that's what I figured, but I imagined it'd be good to just get the wording right to make sure no problems pop up.

rolls: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=37092


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 7, 2004)

So, never having done this before, is it appropriate for me to start designing a character as an alternate?

 With all this talk of roleplay heavy and wandering adventurers (mercenaries) dealing with intrigue, I'm thinking more and more of a straight 'path (that's telepath, not psychopath, btw  ). (Can't wait to get my teeth into the character generation!)

  Oh, I've just read about the Psionic Body cap. Rats! 

  BTW, can anybody tell me how to turn on the smilies? They're not disabled but I still don't see them. Thanks *Edit: Oh, OK, I've just found the page of codes!*

  'Nock


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 8, 2004)

*Another quick question*

I don't have the FR material, so I'm just seeking a little clarification.

 Am I right in assuming that Psionic Prodigy means that, e.g., if my Psion has an INT 17, he would determine bonus power points as if he had an INT 19?

 Is this a Psionic feat (for the purposes of Psionic Body) or not?

 Thanks.

 'Nock


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 8, 2004)

Hmmm... 

 You're right about the ECL HP, consider the wording changed. 

 As for Psionic Body - I've seen some nasty stuff done with it. A Psychic Warrior, in particular, is likely have an awful lot of psionic feats (stuff like speed of thought, up the walls, psicrystal affinity, psicrystal containment, psychic weapon, mental leap, psychic meditation, deep impact, greater psychic weapons, and psionic body itself) and it can really add up. 1hp/character level is perhaps a better ruling though. Let's go with that.

 Boddynock, feel free to go ahead and premake a character if you'd like. I can't guarantee that it'll see play, of course, but if it does then it would be useful to have it already written up. You assume right as to what Psionic Prodigy does, and yes it does count as a Psionic Feat.

 Isida: That's an awful lot of 13s... a very unlucky character, perhaps? 

 Ferrix: The rolls you linked to are straight 4d6, and I see that you then later rolled a set of 4d6, take highest 3. What happened?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

I have another question, how much XP do with start with?  I was thinking of taking some crafting feats.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 8, 2004)

Hmmm, good point. I think quarter of the way to the next level would be suitable - so that's 57,750 xp.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2004)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Isida: That's an awful lot of 13s... a very unlucky character, perhaps?
> 
> Ferrix: The rolls you linked to are straight 4d6, and I see that you then later rolled a set of 4d6, take highest 3. What happened?




I used the dice roller the first time, rolling 4d6 seven times, taking the highest three from each roll on my own, since it shows you each individual roll.  When I looked at Isida's I had forgotten that they had a roller specifically for stats and played with it once.  The first roll is the correct roll, leaving me with: 11, 10, 13, 15, 15, 15.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I have another question, how much XP do with start with?  I was thinking of taking some crafting feats.




Really? My artificer was gonna take some crafting feats ;-)


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 8, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> The first roll is the correct roll, leaving me with: 11, 10, 13, 15, 15, 15.




Okay, sure. Just wanted to be sure of exactly what had gone on.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 8, 2004)

One thing that hasn't been answered yet - do people prefer pre or post faction war? And if pre, then should it happen at some point in the game? Or should that whole metaplot be ignored?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

Bah to the metaplot I say.  I always rather liked the factions, they're fun to have around.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2004)

A question, in the FRCS, there is a potion belt that lets you draw potions as a free action once per round.  Could I switch it to a wand belt that lets me draw a wand as a free action once per round.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes, a wand belt should be completely fine. 

 And Isida, bear in mind that the factions are still there after the Faction War - their roles are just somewhat changed. If that is still your answer, that is of course fine, but I just thought I should point out that post-Faction War Planescape doesn't mean 'no factions', It just means 'different factions'.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

Ya, I know about the different factions, but pre-faction war they had a little more direct power and ability to cause chaos.  

On a different note, there's a very good psionics book that's also available in the inexpensive PDF form.  It's called Hyperconsciousness, and it's put out by Malhavoc Press.  Thought you'd like to check it out, because it has some interesting psionic feats, powers, and items.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 8, 2004)

Hmmm, I may take a look. Thanks!


----------



## shady (Nov 8, 2004)

I plan to go with a 30 point buy - what's the deadline on character creation?

Personally I'm a pre-faction war kinda guy. BTW I think Dragon recently published PrCs for each of the factions ...

Githyanki? Hmmm ... I was just beginning to get enthusiastic about a monk though ... Have been playing with the idea of a monk/soulknife multiclass - anybody think that works? Alternatively a warforged monk/ranger feels kind of interesting.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

*Vestra Morger
Female Elan Psion (Nomad) 5/ Chronorebel 6*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Height:* 5' 10''
*Weight:* 136lbs
*Hair:* Red
*Eyes:* Green
*Age:* 24
*XP:*  57,408

*Str:* 9 (-1) 
*Dex:* 13 (+1) 
*Con:* 13 (+1) 
*Int:* 23 (+6) [+2 levels, +4 headband]
*Wis:* 13 (+1) 
*Cha:* 11 (+0) [-2 racial] 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*  -2 Cha, Aberration (no darkvision), Medium size, naturally psionic (+2 power points), resistance (can spend 1 power point to gain +4 racial bonus to saving throws until next action), resilience (can reduce damage by 2 for every 1 power point she spends), repletion (can spend 1 power point and not need to eat or drink for 24 hours).  Psionic powers, bonus feats, psychoportation discipline.  Timeless 1/day, _causal loop_ and _slow light_ latency, prescience +1, precognition +1, backslip.

*Hit Dice:* 5d4 + 6d6 + 11
*HP:* 41
*AC:* 11 (+1 Dex)
*Init:* +1 (+1 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft (40ft. when psionically focused)

*Saves:*
Fortitude +6 [+3 base, +1 Con, +2 cloak]
Reflex +8 [+6 base, +1 Dex, +2 cloak]
Will +8 [+6 base, +1 Wis, +2 cloak]

*BAB/Grapple:* +6/+5
*Melee Atk:* +5 (1d6-1/x2/B, club)
*Ranged Atk:* +8 (1d10+1/19-20/x2/120 ft./P, +1 deep crystal heavy crossbow, can spend 2 power points as free action to give additional +2d6 damage)

*Skills:*
Concentration +15  [14 ranks, +1 Con]
Craft (tattooing) +14 [8 ranks, +6 Int]
Diplomacy +8 [8 ranks, +0 Con]
Knowledge (history) +10 [4 ranks, +6 Int]
Knowledge (psionics) +19  [13 ranks, +6 Int]
Knowledge (Inner Planes) +14 [8 ranks, +6 Int]
Knowledge (Outer Planes) +14 [8 ranks, +6 Int]
Psicraft +18  [10 ranks, +6 Int, +2 synergy]
Speak Language [5 ranks]

*Feats:*
Extend Power (1st level)
Speed of Thought (psion bonus 1st level)
Scribe Tattoo (3rd level)
Enduring Tattoo (psion bonus 5th level)
Expanded Knowledge (_body adjustment_) (6th level)
Permanent Tattoo (9th level)

*Languages:*  Abyssal, Aquan, Aquan, Auran, Celestial, Common, Elven, Giant, Infernal, Terran 

*Powers Known*
Save DC +6 – Power points available – 120 
Psychoportaion powers (+1 DC from torc), *time-related powers* (+1 DC from temporal focus)
1st - _deceleration, *defensive precognition*, know direction and location, *offensive precognition*, *slow light*, teleport auxiliary_
2nd – _dimension swap, energy push, psionic identify, specified energy adaptation_
3rd – _astral caravan, body adjustment, *causal loop*, telekinetic force, telekinetic thrust, *time hop*._
4th – _psionic dimension door, psionic dimensional anchor, psionic fly, psionic freedom of movement._
5th – _baleful teleport, psionic plane shift, psionic teleport, teleport trigger._

*Equipment*
*Headband of Intellect +4* – 16,000gp
*Psionicatrix of psychoportation* – 8,000gp
*Permanent crawling tattoo of telekinetic thrust (manifester level 10th, augmented to 10 pp spent, can move up to 500 lbs, DC 20, uses four slots)* – 750gp, 60 XP
*Permanent psychic tattoo of body adjustment (manifester level 9th, augmented to 9pp, cures 3d12 damage per day, uses four slots)* – 675gp, 54 XP
*Permanent crawling tattoo of time hop (manifester level 8th, DC 21, uses four slots)* – 800gp, 64 XP
*Permanent psychic tattoo of psionic dimension door (manifester level 8th, uses four slots)* – 800gp, 64 XP
*Permanent psychic tattoo of psionic teleport (manifester level 10th, uses four slots)* – 1,250gp, 100 XP
*Rainbow prism ioun stone (5 power points per day, regenerates)* – 16,000gp
*Masterwork tattooing tools* – 55gp
*+1 deep crystal heavy crossbow* – 3,350gp
*30 bolts* – 3gp
*Belt of adaptation (as per necklace)* – 9,000gp
*Sandals of the Winterlands* – 2,500gp
*Vest of resistance +2* – 4,000gp
*Backpack* – 2gp
*Deluxe bedroll* – 1gp
*Belt pouch* – 1gp
*Everburning torch* – 110gp
*Soap 2lbs* – 1gp
*Brightly patterned winter blanket* – 1gp
*3 square yards of oiled canvas* – 3sp
*Traveler’s outfit* (free)
*Club* – 0gp

*Money*
28gp, 7sp, 400gp silver pearl, 1,000gp diamond, 2,000gp star sapphire


*Appearance:*  Vestra is a tall, and incredibly thin woman with long, straight red hair.  She tends to wear it long and loose, or occasionally tied back, and it reaches nearly to her knees when unbound.  Her skin is pale, and sprinkled with freckles, as well as elaborate tattoos that cover her shoulders, arms, hands, collarbone, neck, sides, hips, legs, and feet in flowing, abstract designs in colors of deep blue, brown, and red.  She tends to wear vests, short trousers, and sandals in order to show off her tattoos.  

*Personality:*  Vestra is a curious individual, driven to find out what knowledge she can about the mysteries of the multiverse.  With her long life ahead of her, she has developed an obsession with the study of time and space, and seeks out new ways to manipulate so that the mistakes of the past will not be repeated.  Vestra enjoys the challenge of experiencing knowledge first hand, and can often be found in the strangest of places.  She has gained a deep love of travel, and loves nothing more than to find a new place to explore.  However, her experience with time has also gained her a healthy dose of caution, particularly not to do something that history will remember as foolish.

*Background:*  Vestra was born Kilee Ishram, a daughter of a sheep farmer in the highlands.  She worked twenty years in the trade, having no way or means to leave her village.  While her parents were kind, and her older sister and brother decent, Kilee often felt that she was capable of being more than a sheep farmer’s daughter.  It was the arrival of bard in their small village that brought Kilee’s latent desire and talent to life.  The bard spoke of tales of hidden power, and magic stranger than Kilee had ever seen.  

Kilee sought out the bard, to ask him about some of her own childhood experiences.  She could recall being the only child to be able to hide in the berry patch yet come out without a scratch.  Another time she was butted by one of the rams in breeding season, and while she was flung across the field, she was not even hurt.  The bard was intrigued by her tales, and spoke to her of some people in the highest mountains that knew of the powers she spoke of.

Still a bit uncertain, it took Kilee nearly a month to work up the courage to leave, and finally left her town and family in the night, going with the bard to the strange and mysterious north.  On the way there, the bard spoke of the people called the élans, strange people that were not born, but bound themselves to humans that wished a new life.  Elans could greatly help those with gifts like Kilee, and the young woman was intrigued.

At the élan enclave, Kilee was tested and questioned, taught and tempered to see if she was able to become one of them.  The sheep farmer’s daughter did remarkably well, and two months after she came to them, Kilee was reborn as Vestra Morger.  She learned to master her new powers of the mind, energized and empowered by her new existence.  Applying herself to the knowledge she had never known in her small village, Vestra has set out into the world to explore it to the fullest.

In her time exploring, she has seen many planes, and met many strange individuals.  Learning to use her powers over space to put herself anywhere she cares to, Vestra eagerly travels beyond the next hill, the next corner, to the farthest mountain, and beyond.  It was during her travels when she realized that she had been traveling longer than most of the people of her village lived.  This seemingly simple fact caused a deep revelation in her, a realization that she had spent so much time studying _space_, but not its fundamental underpinnings of time.  She had so much more time now as an elan, and she should use it wisely to explore all dimensions of her specialty.  

Her deep studies of time have unlocked curious powers within her mind, as well as expertise with her powers of that nature.  She feels she is coming closer and closer to a revelation of some sort, and is eagerly traipsing the planes seeking its source.


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, that's a lot of posting since I last looked at this thread.   

Just to say, I'm considering a human rogue character (boring I know, what what can you do? I need skill points, damn it!   ) who's going to (hopefully) be the skill-bunny of the group. Eluvan, if you're not using action points, there's no need to worry about changing the Extreme Explorer on my account; I'll just build a straight rogue geared more towards exploring than towards thieving. There is one relatively minor thing I'd like to ask you, however. I'd like to use the Variant Rogue from Unearthed Arcana. I know the book isn't one of the ones you have, but the variation is simple; the rogue trades sneak attack for bonus feats. That is to say, whenever the normal rogue gains +1d6 sneak attack, the variant rogue gets 1 bonus feat. It seems to fit better for an explorer (saving throw feats, here I come!   ) than sneak attack. Let me know if that's OK; if not, I'll just go with regular rogue. 

Thanks!
Synch.

P.S.- Oh, and I'm going to use the 30 pt buy method. 

Edit (seems easier to edit this post than post again..)
If we're talking about what we enjoy about Planescape and Sigil, for me it's the wealth of potential; the fact that at any moment, if you're unlucky, you may find yourself whisked away to another plane. Plus, it's the diversty - the fact that fiends rub shoulder with celestials, clueless, bariur, people, animals and just plain _things_ of all shapes, sizes, colours and genders. I personally cast my vote for pre-faction war, as well; it's just so much *fun* back then!

Oh, and on another rules note (sorry about this, but I figure I'd better get it all out of the way), are the following feats alright:

1) Luck of Heroes (I know it's PGtF, which I think you said you had, but since it's a regional feat, I wanted to check.)
2) Improved Toughness (This one's Complete Warrior. When you take it, it gives you 1 hp for every level you have, and gives you +1hp per level you gain after. It's like improving your Con by 2 for hit points only, and since I'm thinking my explorer's going to be a bit rough and ready, more hp is always good!)
3) Nymph's Kiss (Because it's a very good feat, I wanted to check with you first. My rogue's going to be CG, so he's an OK alignment for it, but it is a bit of a cheesy feat. I hesitate to take it, but I need all the skill points I can get.)

And here's a little on my character so far...

The odd human who calls himself Davian the Curious has become a fairly common sight in Sigil of late. He generally rents out rooms at a good inn for an extended period, then up and vanishes one day, often for weeks, without a word. Later, he re-appears in Sigil - often torn and bloody, his clothes ripped to shreds and fresh scars upon his body, clutching a sack/box/statue/whatever tightly. He seems to be some sort of roving procurer of treasures for anyone who'll comission him, though he's been noted to be a little picky when it comes to the less savoury inhabitants of Sigil. Why anyone would want to keep doing a job that gets you mangled, burnt, sprayed with acid, stabbed, poisoned and so on on a regular basis is anyone's guess. When questioned about it, Davian says he likes the excitement.

Davian's almost exactly 6 feet tall, and has dark hair which ranges from short and a little unruly to long and tied back in a loose ponytail. Davian dresses neatly in Sigil, and is always clean shaven, though a 5 o'clock shadow appears with surprising speed when he's roughing it for any meaningful period of time. He dresses in very..utalitarian clothes; the sort of nondescript clothes you have several dozen copies made of so that you don't mind so much when *another* shirt is ruined by hideous death traps that were set when the world was young. Davian's quite wiry, and very quick. (a useful asset in his line of work.) He wears a mithral chain shirt - somewhat battered now, and often repaired - under a waistcoat, under which he wears a shirt. Under the clothes, Davian has a considerable number of interesting scars and burns, though less than you might expect considering the danger of his job. Davian doesn't carry many weapons, just a few daggers and a light crossbow, and tries to avoid combat; it's really not his speciality. If you want tombs breached, pyramids explored or ancient temples investigated though, Davian's your man.

I'm still chewing over his history at the moment, and I'll hold off posting what I have of his stats until I know about the feats and whatnot. I have a feeling this is going to be fun...  

PS- Heeey, _lens of detection_. Davian's going to have a monocle!


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay - Isida, looks good! Coming along very nicely indeed. I know you said it's work in progress and all that, but just one thing - are your skills fixed at the moment? From your history it seems as if you should have some ranks in Knowledge (the Planes). I knwo that under the 3E rules at Planewalker.com that skill is broken into a seperate specialization for each plane, but to me that seems too harsh. I think you could simply take it as Knowledge (Inner Planes) and Knowledge (Outer Planes), and that would do just fine as far as I'm concerned. The headband of intellect complicates your skills, since you might have more than you do if you've had it for a while. I wouldn't be averse to giving yo the benefit of the doubt and giving you, say, another three levels worth of benefit from it (giving you six extra skill ranks), particularly if they were to be spent on those knowledge skills. 

 Synchronicity: That variant looks fine - but are you sure you want to take it? It will pretty much kill all your damage dealing potential, and reduce you to nothing *but* a skill monkey. You can take it if you really want, but I would tend to discourage it because it will kill your effectiveness. Luck of Heroes is fine. Take it at first level, just as if you were an FR character, and I have no problem with it. Improved Toughness is fine, assuming that Toughness is a prerequisite? Nymph's Kiss is a wildly overpowered feat... but I'll let you have it, so long as you realise the implications. Firstly, it's an exalted feat. That means that you must hold yourself to exalted standards of behaviour. If you don't knwo exactly what that means, read the first chapter of the BoED again. If you violate the strictest codes of goodness (we're talking paladin level of purity, though of course as a chaotic good character you won't necessarily have the same sense of honour as a paladin) then you'll lose the feat and it won't be coming back any time in a hurry, and nor will anything replace it. Also, it means that you have to stay on good terms with your nymph/dryad girlfriend. Visit her regularly, be good to her, don't cheat on her (that probably counts as violating the exalted descriptor anyway), and remember above all that she's a thinking, sentient being and that if she has cause to break it off with you, you lose all benefits of the feat (though skill points will not be retroactively lost). If you're prepared to accept all that, then I'll let you take the feat (a nymph or dryad NPC would be cool anyway ). 


 Anyway - seems like we're talking pre-faction war, in an alternate multiverse with no faction war on the horizon, based in Sigil, with a focus on exploration and adventuring with the odd touch of political intrigue and a twist of tough moral choice. Sounds fun to me!


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 8, 2004)

I've found if I juggle my skills a little, I can get by without Nymph's Kiss, which is probably just as well.   As for the other things..I know that giving up sneak attack will render me all but useless in a fight, but it just doesn't seem right for an explorer type to have sneak attack. I realise I'm nerfing my fighting ability by taking that variant, but it just seems like the right thing to do for the character I have in mind. There's not really any middle ground for rogues, and that's sort of tricky. I still would like to take that variant, and just hope that the others can make up for my combat ineptitude. Oh, as for Improved Toughness, it's only prerequisite is Base Fort save of at least +2. You don't need to take Toughness first (which is good, 'cause it's a dire feat). Let me know if that makes it too good.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 8, 2004)

No, Improved Toughness is still fine I think. It just does what Toughness always should have. 

I must admit I now find myself rather disappointed that you won't be taking Nymph's Kiss - I was looking forward to having your nymph lover put you on a tight leash...  
(not, not like that you pervert) 

 As for the UA variant - well, okay, but on your head be it. If you just want to use that, I'm not going to stop you. But it seems to me like an expolorer custom class would be better off going from the starting point of a ranger. I wouldn't be averse to giving a ranger 8 skill points/level and the trapfinding and uncanny dodge abilities and put UMD, Open Lock and Find Trap on his class list at the cost of his spellcasting, animal companion, wild empathy, cpncentration, handle animal, and favoured enemy. It seems like that would suit your concept better, and it means you could still be handy in a fight. What do you think?


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 8, 2004)

Heh, I considered it...but since Davian vanishes for random lengths of time at the drop of a hat and often returns in a state of considerable disrepair, I figure the nymph would likely have stopped putting up with it some time ago! Oh, and note that I didn't say he *wouldn't* necessarily be having a relationship with a nymph..just that he isn't getting a feat from it, and so if the relationship goes pear-shaped he doesn't suddenly lose access to a feat. Hmm...nymph girlfriend. I could dig that.   

N: "DAVIAN! Where have you been?! And what did you do to your hand?!
D: "Oh, you know, the usual. There was this temple to the Firelord, and the only way out was to chant a prayer while thrusting your hand into a flame.  I don't know why these priests never use ordinary doors like normal people, but it was kind of fun!"
N: *sigh* "Why do I put up with you again?"
D: "Not a clue." *grin*



EDIT: *reads latter half of Eluvan's post* Oh wow, missed *that*! Got a bit sidetracked with the nymph..   Heeey, that'd be _sweet_! If you're willing to do that, I'd really dig it! *plots feverishly* Oh, on that note, is there anything the ranger could trade in for trap sense? I'm not that bothered about having/not having it, but it does fit the archetype of the explorer of ancient ruins. UMD probably doesn't need to be class, either; just Disable Device and Open Lock. Let me know!


----------



## shady (Nov 8, 2004)

Briefly, after much indecision, I'm getting to the point where I'd like to have a Warforged Ranger ... I have a similar request to Synch - there is a Planar Ranger in UA, much like regular, main things are (from memory - I'm in Starbucks right now but will re-edit this tonight) Knowledge(Planes) instead of Knowledge(Dungeoneering) and availability of a Celestial Beast as companion.

Maybe someone who has UA within stretching distance could add the rest ... would this be OK?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, in 3.5 the Headband of Intellect doesn't give you skill points, so that's why I didn't count them.  I shall be considering my skill points and their allocation carefully considering the breakdown in Knowledge (the planes).


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 8, 2004)

Isida: Ah, no skill points eh? Guess I should have checked that, it does make a certain amount of sense. Incidentally, I'm not sure if I quite understand your intention with 'Knowledge (Magic)'. What are you thinking of that as covering? It seems to me as if between Spellcraft and Knowledge (Arcana), most conceivable applications are already covered. 

 Synchronicity: yeah, I have no problem with custom classes. Trap sense would indeed seem to make sense, but at the moment I have to admit that the class is looking a little overpowered. So drop UMD (as you say, it doesn't need to be there, and it's VERY powerful) and also Hide in Plain Sight (Just doesn't seem so fitting for an explorer type, more of a hunter) and add the same trap sense progression that a rogue gets. I think that should do it quite nicely. 

shady: Warforged are cool, and I think they'll fit in quite well to a Planar setting. I'm not sure, however, if I really want two ranger/ explorer types in the group. It's kind of a niche, you know? If you can give me a really good reason I might allow it, but otherwise you'll have to scrap it out with Synchronicity to determine who gets to play their favoured concept I'm afraid. Sorry if it seems harsh, but I just don't think the gorup would be as interesting if it had two of the same explorer type characters. 

 Oh, and with regard to your question a little way back, right now there is no appreciable deadline for character creation. I won't be ready to kick off for a fair while yet anyway. 

 Oh, and by the by, I ambled down to my FNGS today and flicked through the Planar Handbook. It looked rather nice, so I left £20 poorer and up one Planar Handbook. If anyone wants to use material from it, it's available.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

Knowledge (magic) should have been Knowledge (arcana).  Sorry, I play a lot of Arcana Unearthed, in which one is the other.


----------



## shady (Nov 8, 2004)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> shady: Warforged are cool, and I think they'll fit in quite well to a Planar setting. I'm not sure, however, if I really want two ranger/ explorer types in the group. It's kind of a niche, you know? If you can give me a really good reason I might allow it, but otherwise you'll have to scrap it out with Synchronicity to determine who gets to play their favoured concept I'm afraid. Sorry if it seems harsh, but I just don't think the gorup would be as interesting if it had two of the same explorer type characters.




Hmmm. Maybe one thing would be to tell me what you want to see and I'll try fit in with it. I'm fairly cool with that ... will let you know if it's something I don't want, anyhow. Maybe I need to take a look at the planar handbook when I get home since that opens up a bunch of new options.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, what we currently have confirmed are:

-A Nomad. Very useful for getting around, with limited nuking capacity. (Incidentally, Isida, have you considered taking a couple of powers with a bit more nuking capacity? Energy burst maybe? Or energy bolt? Your call of course, but some more psionic firepower might be nice)
-An Artificer. Can fill in whatever gaps are left if we don't get a dedicated arcane or divine caster, as well as making lots of neat items. 
-A modified ranger. Skill monkey, and should be reasonably competent in combat too. 

 The last two spots are open. Most things could fit in so long as they fill an appreciably different role to the above. It would be ideal if one of them was combat focused (the group might lack muscle otherwise), but beyond that I think most other concepts should fit in. Don't feel like you have to steer completely clear of any abilities held by anybody else in the party, a little bit of overlap is no big deal. It's just that your warforged ranger idea shared a few _too_ many similarities with Synchronicity's character for the two to coexist satisfactorily in my book. Example: even though Synchronicity's character has some rogue-like skills, a rogue would be perfectly acceptable if he focused on social skills, UMD, and combat using improved feint and hefty sneak attacks.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 8, 2004)

After a day of stewing, I've come up with a couple ideas I'd like to run by our illustrious DM.  The first one is a very young brass dragon.  They're ECL 10, so he'd have one class level of, I dunno, probably either fighter or rogue depending on whether I want to focus more on smashing my way out of trouble or talking my way out of trouble.  Either could fit.  

The second idea is a pixie soulknife.  It'd be a level 7 soulknife, +4 LA, and, oddly enough, probably more combat focused than the dragon.  

I have fledgling background ideas for both, but I figured I'd see what you thought of them before picking one and working to flesh it out.


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 8, 2004)

Eluvan, I have no problems with that. I'd suggest dropping Camouflage too, on the grounds that again, it's more of a hunter than an explorer ability. So, in brief, the 'Explorer' class is like Ranger, but:

Gains: Disable Device, Open Lock, trap sense, trapfinding, (improved) uncanny dodge,  8 skill pts/lvl.

Loses: Concentration, Handle Animal, Animal companion, all spellcasting, favoured enemy, hide in plain sight, wild empathy, camouflage(?).

That's fine by me!


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 8, 2004)

(format shamelessly half-inched from Isida)

*Davian Immersmere, aka Davian the Curious *(How'd that colour be for speech, btw? Too dark?)
*Male Human Explorer 11
Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Height:* 6’0”
*Weight:* 166 lbs
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Brown
*Age:* 27
*XP:* 57,750

*Str:*  14 (+2) [+2 belt] 
*Dex:* 18 (+4) [+2 levels, +4 gloves] 
*Con:* 16 (+3) [+2 amulet] 
*Int:*  14 (+2) 
*Wis:* 14 (+2) 
*Cha:* 12 (+1) 

*Class and Racial Abilities:* Bonus feat, bonus skill points, evasion, improved uncanny dodge, swift tracker, trapfinding, trap sense +3, uncanny dodge, woodland stride.

*Hit Dice:* 11d8 + 44
*HP:* 92
*AC:* 22 (+4 dex, +6 armour, +1 deflection, +1 luck) [touch 16, flat-footed 22]
*Init:* +4 (+4 Dex)
*Speed:* 40ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +16 [+7 base, +3 con, +2 feat, +1 luck, +3 resistance]
Reflex +17 [+7 base, +4 dex, +2 feat, +1 luck, +3 resistance]
Will +9 [+3 base, +2 wis, +1 luck, +3 resistance]

*BAB:* +11/+6/+1
*Melee Atk:* +14/+9/+4 (1d8+2/19-20/x2/S, longsword +1)
*Ranged Atk:* +16/+11/+6 (1d8+2/20/x3/P, mighty composite longbow +1)
*Grapple:* +13 (+11 base attack, +2 str)

*Skills:*
Climb +18 (14 ranks, 2 str, 2 competence)
Disable Device +18 (14 ranks, 2 int, 2 competence)
Escape Artist +24 (14 ranks, 4 dex, 6 competence)
Jump +23 (14 ranks, 2 str, 2 synergy, 5 competence)
Knowledge [dungeoneering] +16 (14 ranks, 2 int)
Listen +16 (14 ranks, 2 wis)
Open Lock +22 (14 ranks, 4 dex, 4 competence)
Search +21 (14 ranks, 2 int, 5 competence)
Spot +16 (14 ranks, 2 wis)
Survival +16 (14 ranks, 2 wis)
Swim +16 (14 ranks, 2 str)
Tumble +20 (14 ranks, 4 dex, 2 synergy)

*Feats:*
Endurance (explorer bonus 3rd level)
Great Fortitude (6th)
Improved Precise Shot (Combat style 11th level)
Improved Toughness (9th)
Lightning Reflexes (3rd)
Luck of Heroes (1st)
Manyshot (Combat style 6th level)
Prodigy (1st)
Rapid Shot (Combat style 2nd level)
Track (Explorer bonus 1st level)

*Languages:* Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Sylvan.

*Equipment* (36/58 lbs) (Magic items are in bold)
Acid flasks, 3 - 30gp [In haversack]
Alchemist’s fire flasks, 3 - 60gp [In haversack]
*Amulet of Health +2* - 4,000gp [Amulet slot]
Arrows, 40 - 2gp [In quiver; 6lbs]
Bedroll - 1gp [In haversack]
Belt pouch - 1gp [Belt]
*Belt of Strength +2* - 4,000gp [Belt slot]
*Boots of Striding and Springing* - 5,500gp [Boots slot]
Climber’s kit - 80gp [In haversack]
Club - 0gp [In haversack]
*Cloak of Resistance +3* - 9,000gp [Cloak slot]
Daggers, 2 - 2gp [1 belt, 1 boot; 2lbs]
*Everburning Torch* - 110gp [In haversack]
Explorer's outfit - free [worn or in haversack]
*Gloves of Dexterity +4* - 16,000gp [Gloves slot]
*Heward’s Handy Haversack* - 2,000gp [Back; 2lbs]
*Lens of Detection* - 3,500gp [waistcoat pocket]
*Longsword +1* - 2,000gp [belt; 4lbs]
Masterwork potion belt - 60gp [Contains: 2 flasks acid, 2 flasks alchemist’s fire, *1 potion cure moderate wounds, 1 potion cure serious wounds.*] (Cost 20gp+40gp+300gp+750gp=1,110gp) [Around torso; 7lbs]
Masterwork thieves tools - 100gp [In pocket; 2lbs]
*Mighty [+2] Composite Longbow +1* - 2,200gp [On back; 3lbs]
*Mithral Chain Shirt +2* - 5,000gp [Armour slot; 12 lbs]
Set of nice clothes - 5gp [Worn or in haversack]
*Potion of cure light wounds, 8* - 400gp [In haversack]
*Potion of cure moderate wounds, 1* - 300gp [In haversack]
*Potion of cure serious wounds, 1* - 750gp [In haversack]
*Ring of Protection +1* - 2,000gp [On right hand]
*Ring of Sustenance* - 2,500gp [On left hand]
Silk rope, 100ft - 20gp [In haversack]
Tindertwigs, 10 - 10gp [Belt pouch]
*Vest of Escape* - 5,200gp [Shirt/Vest slot; appears as a waistcoat]
Winter blanket [In haversack]

*Money*
In boots: 1pp each boot (emergencies)
In belt pouch: 1pp, 5gp, 10 sp
In haversack: pouch containing 12gp
Earring: fine sapphire worth 10gp (emergencies)

*Appearance:*
Davian's a fairly tall and wiry man with unruly black hair. The length of the hair depends on how long he's been on a job, or how recently he lost some of it to a trap of some sort. His skin is tanned, and he possess many scars and marks of varying sizes all over his body..though it seems his face has so far escaped scarring. When he's in between jobs, he prefers to dress well; tastefully well-fitting shirts in a variety of colours, neat trousers, clean shaven and neatly ordered hair. With his wine-red waistcoat and the monocle he has tucked into a pocket of said waistcoat, Davian can look like a bit of a fop. On a job, however, the grooming is the first thing to go; Davian swiftly acquires a 5 o'clock shadow, his hair settles back into its usual unruly state, and the nice shirts and trousers are replaced with a workmanlike white shirt and brown trousers - though the waistcoat and monocle inexplicably remain.

 Underneath his usual outer garments, Davian always wears a fine mithril chain shirt for protection but he doesn't advertise this fact. As far as jewellery goes, he wears a pair of understated rings, and has a small sapphire set in his right earlobe, as well as a pendant of some sort; a small disc on a silver chain with intricate runes inscribed upon it. Davian likes the finer things in life and enjoys tastefully understated elegance - after all, all those ancient temples rather burn you out on huge gold statues and the like; it's just so _tacky_, wouldn't you say?

*Personality:*
Davian can be best summed up in two words: Curious and impulsive. For Davian, the thrill is everything, and if you aren't having fun living your life, then what's the point? He's very much of the 'seize the day' mentality, and the unkind could describe him as being rash. He likes to view existence as a great adventure, and always wants to _do_. He'll go to the great temple of the fish-god and draw a picture of its innermost sanctum on a bet, and brave the tomb of Ankara the Accursed just because someone dared him to do it. However, he'll only retrieve objects from such locations if he's being commisioned to do so - or he's raiding them for himself, of course.

 In short, Davian's a thrill-seeker. Those who don't know him very well may suspect him of having a death wish, but nothing could be further from the truth; Davian just believe that unless you're regularly risking your life, you aren't really living at all. He's perpetually cheerful, and despite his somewhat flightly demeanour, is a nice person. He helps people out 'just because' and is selective about the jobs that he takes; if the object(s) he's been comissioned to retrieve are rumoured to be powerful and/or especially good or evil, he'll only take a job to retrieve them if he thinks his employer won't misuse them. This means he's made a few enemies, but he's made a few friends as well, and so it all kind of balances out. Besides, he's not important enough for people to really expend effort on killing him. Despite his impulsive nature, Davian's not overconfident; he knows his limits, and will happily work with others if the job seems dangerous or too big for him. Davian's a very fun person to have as a friend...so long as you don't mind having only the vaguest idea of what he's going to do next.

*Background:* Davian was born to a wealthy family of farmers in the Dalelands of Faerun some 27 years ago. He was an intelligent child, who had no trouble making friends, but from the start, he didn't seem to fit into the peaceful farming community. Davian never seemed to be interested in learning about the way you ran a farm, despite the fact that as the eldest son, he was the one expected to take over when his father grew too old to see to the farm. Instead, Davian was always off exploring - the first person to climb the tallest tree in the orchard, or to try taking the makeshift raft the local children had spent the last few days constructing out on the river. 

Davian himself was conscious of a nagging feeling of boredom, and a strange need to range further and further afield. A few days after his 16th birthday, these feelings finally became too strong to ignore. Davian slipped away from the farm in the dead of night, leaving a small note saying 'Gone away.' Out on the road, for the first time he didn't feel bored - he felt excited and strangely energised, like it was something he'd always been waiting to do. 

Things changed again a few weeks later. Now some distance from his family, Davian was sheltering from a storm in a small cave, when he discovered that the cave went deeper than he'd originally thought. Davian curiousy followed the cave down..to find the remains of a stronghold made of stone, long since abandoned. Davian avoided several close calls with ancient traps in various stages of disrepair and some huge vermin that'd taken up residence, and came away with a handful of archaic coins. But for Davian, the loot wasn't the true prize; rather, it was the sense of pure exhilaration he'd experienced investigating the ruin and dodging its ancient dangers. 

After that, Davian actively sought out such places to investigate, and discovered that often, other people were doing the same thing - they they were often there more for the reward than the experience, not that Davian really minded. He briefly teamed up with several groups of like-minded individuals, but never for very long; Davian had the oddest compulsion to keep moving, no matter where he was. It was with one such group that Davian realised people paid good money to have trinkets liberated from ancient and dangerous places, and after he left them, Davian financed himself by acting as a roving acquirer of treasures for paying clients.

In time, some 7 years after the beginning of his wanderings, Davian got to Sigil the way you might expect; due to his curiosity. Viewing one old ruin, Davian found an old and disused portal. (not that *he* knew that.) The runes around the arch spoke of a door to other worlds, so long as you entered it holding a double-headed coin, and Davian, ever curious and happening to be in possession of just such an item, wandered through. 

The rest, as they say, is history. Davian managed to avoid being bobbed or penned in the deadbook upon his arrival, and swiftly learned that Sigil was just the place he'd been looking for. It had doors to _everywhere_; and why should he limit his operations to Faerun anyway? Wouldn't it be much more fun to go planar with his skills? And so, Davian makes kip in the City of Doors, always on the lookout for a new and exciting job. The odd human has an excellent track record, and people know if you want something acquired, Davian can likely do it. He doesn't steal, though; he deals strictly in antiquities, things which moulder away in old tombs and don't really belong to anyone any more. Davian's pricing system is somewhat haphazard, too; he generally takes any other treasure he finds and a finders fee as payment, and while the fee is nominally determined by the worth of the item(s) he's finding, he often arbitrarily raises or lowers it depending on how much fun he thinks the job'll be.

 For the last 9 or so months, Davian's been seen around with a nymph, who it appears he met through a mutual friend. The two of them seem to get on very well, though they do have the occasional argument over the hazardous nature of Davian's work. Davian, however, knows he wouldn't have it any other way. He's not tried to get in touch with his family since he left them over 11 years ago; he's really got nothing in common with them, and his younger brother Holt, while only 12 when Davian left, looked like he was shaping up to be the perfect farmer - placid, patient, and if not as clever as Davian, certainly more reliable when it came to agriculture. As far as Davian's concerned, he's not going to bother them and with any luck, they're not going to bother him. Davian just wants to keep feeling the adrenalin rush of danger mixed in with the excitement of adventure, and to never lose the feeling of life and vitality he's been riding ever since that first dungeon delve.


For a bit of fun, here's Davian's opinion on the various factions of Sigil..

*Athar:* Gods, no Gods, powers, no powers..that's all well and good, but hardly my problem. I've got to say, I do believe in old Lady Luck, as she's got me out of many a jam. As for my experiences with gods and the like, I figure they last as long as people believe in 'em, and after they're gone and their temples stand empty, you get people like me nipping in to retrieve the silverware - and I haven't seen any of them get up and smite me for it yet, that's all I'm saying.

*Believers of the Source:* So you want to be a god, huh? Well, good for you. The only way you can really live this life is to do things, and if you reckon that doing the right things'll let you ascend to a higher plane or somesuch, then who am I to stop you? Just a word, though, if you do make it; if people stop worshipping you in a while and people like me come calling for old relics, be a sport and be nice to them, eh?

*Bleak Cabal:* Lady's Blades, if any faction annoys me it's these berks. What's the bloody point, you sodding idiots? OK, say maybe there's no point to the 'verse, and what we do won't matter in the grand scheme of things. But it matters now! If you just give in and assume things, you don't do anyone any good! You're dying slowly, just because you're too scared to live! Anyone who wastes their chance at life like this deserves a smack round the head - and I'd do it myself, if I didn't think it'd just serve for confirming all their philosophies. 

*Doomguard:* Blimey, they're a messed up bunch and no mistake. I can't say I agree with 'em, but I figure to each their own. At least they're _doing_, even if what they're doing seems a bit pointless to me. I figure things work in cycles, see? Get built up, get torn down, get picked over. Just one of those things.

*Dustmen:* OK, so if this 'life''s a preparation for death, then don't you think that the best way to purge yourself of all these things like emotion is to experience them as much as you can now, burn 'em out of yourself so's you can get to the True Death? Sitting there and trying to think like a corpse seems like you're going the wrong way to me; but if you change your mind and want to try my idea, I know a few places we could go - excitement guaranteed!

*Fated:* *sigh* These berks always make me a bit depressed for some reason. I mean, they really don't get it. Life isn't about what you've got; it's about what you do and who you are. Stuff can be nice, and stuff can be useful, but it's really not that important. And why does everything have to be eye for an eye? You should just be able to *do* when you want to, not have to worry about if they owe you something or you owe them. Living their way..just seems like it'd be so...grey. What's the point of being so predictable?

*Fraternity of Order:* And speaking of predictability..OK, I can see laws having their place; and I like their place being far away from me. There aren't laws to the 'verse; there's just action and impulse. Trying to pidgeonhole everything takes all the spice out of life; and you end up wrong more often than not. What they need is a nice swim in churning rapids, or to go jumping off a mountain with a scroll of feather fall tucked in your sock. That'll give 'em the right sort of perspective on existence, you'll see.

*Free League:* These cutters always make me laugh. I respect independence, and I figure I'm sort of independent myself, but I ain't going to join a group to say I'm independent. Ever hear that old joke? "You are all individuals!" "Yes! We are all individuals!" Says it all, really. If I was going to go and be individual, I'm going to go and do it by myself.

*Harmonium:* Geesh. Deeply repressed, that's what I say. Seems like they can't take the 'verse for the random fun that it is, so they put themselves in straitjackets and pretend it's the 'verse they're jacketing.  And they ask so many questions! Steer clear, that's my motto. You don't want to go tangling with a Hardhead - they've no sense of humour at all.

*Mercykillers:* Now these guys give me the shivers. Killers, the lot of 'em, looking for a way to hurt people and make it be legal and the like. Anyone who sets themselves up as being the law are dangerous crazies in my book - and they don't like me at all. All that delving into tombs is sort of a grey area law-wise, but I know if they could pinch me for it, they would. They're not a faction; they're just nuts. And dangerous, to boot.

*Revolutionary League:* Now these bashers know how to live! They're certainly living life, but they're a bit too scary-focused for me. And they don't seem to bothered by who they hurt, either - that's never a good thing. Breaking bonds, loosing chains and bringing it all down's an interesting goal to be sure, and one that promises a lot of action in the meantime, but seems like there could be ways to do it that involve less collateral damage. 

*Sign of One:* So you made the 'verse, right? That's all well and good, but what are you going to do with it? I figure, you went to all this trouble, you should get out there and make use of it - you know, have some fun, try something new, all the rest of it. I mean, if you made the 'verse, then you made me; and I'm here telling you to go try having some fun because you made me to do it, so why don't you go and try it? I know a few places that'll have the blood thumping in your ears, and you'll get to see how much fun the 'verse really is! 

*Society of Sensation:* I have a real soft spot for these guys. They want to go out there and try things, and feel, and really, *really* _live_. That's brilliant, exactly the right idea. Just don't think too hard about it, aye? Go and actually *do* it! And I'm not convinced by these sensory stones. Sure, it's a nice idea, but it seems to me that some people, they use the stone and then feel like they don't have to go and have the experience proper. That's totally wrong! The only way to keep feeling alive is to keep doing - really doing, not leeching off of what other people have done. Stop spending so much time in your big swanky festhall over there and actually get out and about the planes!

*Transcendent Order:* Trust your instincts is *always* good advice. Seems like these bashers may have the right idea; it's doing that counts, not thinking or planning. I'm not convinced by this 'cadence of the 'verse' stuff they spout, but actions do speak louder than words, and these bashers live that more than most. Go on a drinking binge with a Cipher one time; it's *great* fun, a real experience!

*Xaositects:* Well, yeah. Damned if I know *what* they're up to. Trying to live chaos seems like a really bad idea; you should just try and be yourself, not act extra random just because. Having said that, I don't really understand what their ideas actually are, and I'm not sure they do, either!


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 9, 2004)

Looks good Synchronicity. I think you're right about camouflage. You're sure about that charisma? From your talk about the nymph and what not, and your descriptions generally, I'd pictured him with a kind of Indiana Jones-ish rogueish charm. 

 Of course, if I was wrong then that's fine. Just food for thought, you know. 


  Kangaxx - I definitely like the way your mind works!  Both characters sound really cool. Combat oomph is probably (though it kinda depends what shady ends up going for) what the group needs bost, so the pixie might be better. On the other hand... brass dragons rule! Too close to call, in my opinion. But if you went with the dragon, you know what would be awesome? A bard.  In fact, if you play the fairy, I'm really kinda tempted to make a brass dragon bard NPC...


----------



## shady (Nov 9, 2004)

Hmm. Back to square one.

Don't really want to play a spellcaster. That leaves me a fighter or a monk?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

Or a ranger, or a paladin, or a barbarian.


----------



## shady (Nov 9, 2004)

Umm yeah but a ranger is out. Trying to work out what fits best here.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 9, 2004)

You sounded pretty enthusiastic about Savage Species back on the first page. Have you thought any more about something from there? Fiends and Celestials are... topical... in the Planes, in particular, and after looking more closely at their progressions they actually look pretty much okay to me. A little powerful maybe, but I could live with them pretty happily. Ghaele Eladrins, Hound Archons, Succubi, Astral Devas, Avorals, Hamatulas, Imps, Kytons and Vrocks are all given in Savage Species and are all cool. A Mind Flayer might be fun - they have an interesting niche on the planes too. My original suggestion of a Githyanki would work perfectly for a fighter, or if you wanted something a bit different you could go with a Psychic Warrior or even an Eldritch Knight. A Rakshasa might be fun. What about a Stone or Frost Giant? By 11th level you'd have just achieved Large Size, which could be fun. A Djinni maybe? That would be pretty damn cool. A Lillend might also be a fun option. Actually you know what? Pretty much every damn monster in the back of that book could work. 

 Some ideas to think about, anyway. I hope they help. Don't lose heart, anyway... character ideas can be a bitch sometimes, I know.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 9, 2004)

I do think the brass dragon would be more fun to play, so I'll go with that.  He won't have as much damage output, but he'll make a decent tank for the rest of the party to stand behind. (Which seems to be where all characters would like to stand so far.)  The bard would be a perfect fit, except for one problem;  no matter how hard I try, I just can't envision a dragon playing a lute or singing.  Which is why I was leaning towards rogue earlier.  Similarly, I wouldn't get much use out of sneak attack.  So my conclusion is that is should use Synch's previously proposed feat rogue.    

On the topic of feats, I don't have the FR books available, but I think I remember a feat in one called Cosmopolitan that gave you an extra class skill and a +2 bonus to it.  Is that correct?  It would be nice to have since the dragon will have more skills points per level than class skills if his int is over 10.

Hmm, stats.  A melee fighting socialite is going to use every single one.  Does that mean I should trust my luck to dice, or go with 14,14,14,12,12,12?  I'll have to ponder it more.

Shady, what happened to the war-forged warrior idea?  It still seems perfectly viable as a fighter or barbarian.  But if you want to make something else, I'd recommend looking at what PrCs might appeal, and working from there.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 9, 2004)

Maybe not a dragon playing a lute or singing - but what about a dragon making biting quips throughout combat, or telling rousing and inspiring tales? Perform (comedy), perform (oratory) and perform (epic) all seem quite appropriate, don't you think?


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 9, 2004)

Eluvan, you've hit on my one major problem with the character. It's true that I would like him to have a rogueish charm, but there aren't enough points! The way he's in my head, he needs to have some strength, good dex, be tough, perceptive, needs the intelligence purely so I can get all the skills...I've been wracking my brain as to where I can take the points from to boost his charisma, and I just can't find anywhere. It's the snag of points buy, but I daren't roll because with a bad (or just uneven) set of rolls, it blows the concept all to hell instead of it falling down in one area like it does at the moment. 

On consideration, I think I'm going to drop his Wis to 12 and up his Cha to 10, but there's really nowhere I can move points from to give him the positive Cha that would really fit the concept. (Only his Int seems higher to me than the concept would suggest, and he needs Int 16 for game mechanics reasons, what with all the skills he wants.) I agree his Cha should be about 12, but I don't see a way I can do it without sacrificing something else he should be able to do. Sorry about that; I think in this instance, I may have to play him rogueish regardless and ignore the stat somewhat.


----------



## shady (Nov 9, 2004)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> You sounded pretty enthusiastic about Savage Species back on the first page. Have you thought any more about something from there? Fiends and Celestials are... topical... in the Planes, in particular, and after looking more closely at their progressions they actually look pretty much okay to me. A little powerful maybe, but I could live with them pretty happily. Ghaele Eladrins, Hound Archons, Succubi, Astral Devas, Avorals, Hamatulas, Imps, Kytons and Vrocks are all given in Savage Species and are all cool. A Mind Flayer might be fun - they have an interesting niche on the planes too. My original suggestion of a Githyanki would work perfectly for a fighter, or if you wanted something a bit different you could go with a Psychic Warrior or even an Eldritch Knight. A Rakshasa might be fun. What about a Stone or Frost Giant? By 11th level you'd have just achieved Large Size, which could be fun. A Djinni maybe? That would be pretty damn cool. A Lillend might also be a fun option. Actually you know what? Pretty much every damn monster in the back of that book could work.
> 
> Some ideas to think about, anyway. I hope they help. Don't lose heart, anyway... character ideas can be a bitch sometimes, I know.



 I'm not disheartened, I just don't want to invest much in character creation and see it rejected because other people are coming in with stuff which overlaps (actually that's not the case on rejection, I now have several decent concepts parked for other campaigns). I'll re-look at SS ... when the level was set I decided I didn't fancy playing something which was pure (or almost pure) monster class. 

 Didn't get much time last evening, just enough to look at the PlanarHB and realise the PrCs are mostly faction stuff. To give me some guidance, which basic classes are still acceptable? Everything except ranger?


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 9, 2004)

Well, actually even ranger would still be acceptable if it was played as a hunter/stalker kind of ranger. That would be no problem at all. Bear in mind that I'm not trying to kill your options and say 'No! No Rangers, we already have one!'. I just don't want two characters with exactly the same area of expertise. That's reasonable isn't it? Everybody needs a time to shine, and the game suffers if two people are fighting over the same moments in the spotlight. Please try to understand where I'm coming from, I don't want to turn this into a chore for you.

 Synchronicity: Well, if there's a game mechanic obstructing your concept, we have a problem. So, here you go: 

*Prodigy* [General]
 Your natural capacity for learning new things is even greater than most of your kind. You grasp new concepts and ideas with incredible acuity.
*Prerequisites:* Int 13, Human
*Benefit:* You gain four additonal skill points at first level. At each additional level you gain one additional skill point. 
*Special* This feat can only be taken at first level. 

 That suit? It's pretty well balanced I think - powerful, yes, but not extraordinarily so and the PgtF has already set a precedent for feats that can only be taken at first level being considerably more powerful. It seems to me that it compares quite well to something like Improved Toughness, especially as it is only contributing further to something Humans already get. It doesn't seem like a feat that everybody is going to want to jump on, so it should be balanced. If anyone disagrees feel free to make your case - otherwise, Synchronicity, feel free to take that and drop your Int by a point or two, whatever suits the concept.


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 9, 2004)

Eluvan, that'd work pretty darn well. If nobody else has a problem with it, I'll gladly take that feat and edit my character.  

Edit: I decided to lose Iron Will and move up my other feats; it's the one of the saving throw feats I think fits least with the concept (far less traps are Will saves than Fort or Ref), and I'll take it next level anyway. 

Many thanks, Eluvan! I think Davian's stats are pretty much perfect now!


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 9, 2004)

Sure, cool. 

 Anyone who feels like I'm giving Sychronicity too much special attention - nag me, and I'll work on custom stuff to fit your concept too.


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 9, 2004)

Yeah, sorry I'm being difficult...   On the upside, it looks like it's all sorted now, so I can just fade into the background.


----------



## shady (Nov 9, 2004)

It's not a chore, to come up with something new I probably need a couple of days to think about it more seriously because it will take a block of time and in the last couple of days I haven't had it. 

  I'm still keen on the warforged idea ... I had a view of a warforged who has no idea of where he has come from, never sees other warforged and was brought up by Gith and then subsequently wandered the planes looking for answers. That's viable with a number of different classes but kind of felt "right" with a ranger - favoured enemies Githzerai & Illithid, animal companion to keep him company, since he's very much a loner, fighter orientation, more of a wanderer than an explorer, and definitely not a rogue. 

  I'm thinking I might modify that towards either a fighter/barbarian or a druid or maybe some kind of planar cleric (though the one in the planar handbook looks messy) ... I'm less worried about the spellcasting element than retaining the wanderer/loner thing, however also some healing skill might not be a bad idea given the way warforged healing works. And maybe that also works from the party composition view anyhow.

  If that core concept doesn't work or fit, I ought to go back to square one and park this - really I'm struggling with whether to do that, so just advise me and if so I need a day or so to come up with something ... not an issue but need to come up with an idea I like.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 9, 2004)

No, that's a really cool concept, I like it. We can definitely work with that, I think. If he's had a lot of Githyanki cultural influence, his favoured class would emulate their own - which is Psychic Warrior, as far as I'm concerned. I'm using the Githyanki from the XPHB, and by the book their favoured class is either fighter (for a low psionic campaign) or psion (for a high psionic campaign). Fighter makes sense, but I don't like the variant of psion. After all, they live in a very militant society, and it's my view that they'd be much more driven to the Psychic Warrior class. 

 So, Pyshic Warrior is something to think about. It could be made to work with the wanderer concept (I would have no problem swapping round some class skills to give you Survival and anything else you feel is more appropriate to your concept), and if you wanted to work the healer thing in there you could consider powers like Body Adjustment and Empathic Transfer. It might not be the most efficient way to make a healer, but it's pretty flavourful and cool. Of course, I'm assuming you have the XPHB. If you don't then I guess all that's pretty much a moot point. 

 So, failing that... with a few additions of bits of flavour to the concept that don't seem to be there already, you could perhaps go for a Druid. The Githyanki have no Druidic tradition I'm aware of, but if you left them early and had the right experiences early in your career I wouldn't be averse to you taking a single class druid (though it would be more realistic I suppose to make you take a few levels of fighter or something similar first to represent the time before you were converted). 

 A Cleric could work too, if you like. I wouldn't worry too much about the Planar Cleric variant in the Planar Handbook - the definition of a Planar Cleric, as far as I'm concerned, is simply a cleric, on the planes. A lot of different powers could possibly make sense for you to worship, so... whatever you fancy I guess. 

 Alternatively, you could if you wanted to go with your original ranger idea. Put the focus on combat, wilderness skills, and more of a wanderer/loner concept, as you say, than an explorer, and there really wouldn't be too much overlap with Synchronicity - I think I perhaps misunderstood your intial intentions, if this was what you were wanting to do all along. In which case I apologise. 

 Or you could, as you said, adapt that idea to a barbarian, which might be quite a nice twist on it. 

 So... yeah. Any of the above work fine, or any of my earlier Savage Species ideas if you come round to them. Use whichever you want, and tweak it around as much as you like. I'm really quite accomodating when you get to know me, I promise!


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh, and Syncronicity - 166 lbs is fine for your weight, and your knowledge (dungeoneering) skill is *not* +176.


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 9, 2004)

Really? Darn it! I was hoping I'd managed to slip that +160 unnamed bonus past you for a moment there...  However, since it was not to be, I've fixed it. I'm having a bit of a hard time sitting down and thrashing out his history at the moment; I've got general stuff, but my brain refuses to order it coherently. I'm hoping I'll be able to have it written up tomorrow. In brief, Davian's the eldest son of a well-off farming family (well off enough to own a couple of farms) from the Dalelands in Faerun, but he left home young to go wandering (snuck out in the middle of the night actually, leaving his younger brother to be the one inheriting the farm), and after some adventures (and the realisation he could make a living retrieving objects from deserted ruins for paying clients) he wound up in Sigil. I figure he's been there 3 to 4 years by now, and hooked up with his nymph girlfriend (because even without Nymph's Kiss, the idea's in my brain now!) within the last year or so. Anyone know any good names for a nymph? Anyways, I should hopefully have all this and more up in a solid format sometime tomorrow. (or maybe even today if inspiration suddenly strikes.) I'm really looking forward to this now; the more I think about Davian, the more I like him.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 9, 2004)

Eluvan, you've convinced me.  Dragon bard it is.  Either comedy or oratory would work, but I doubt my own ability to come up with biting quips, so oratory it is.   I decided to try my luck with the dice roller, and the results were a bit more.. specialized than what I would have made on my own, but they should work well enough.  I'll probably have the character up sometime in the next day or two.


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 9, 2004)

Kangaxx, on the subject of the Cosmopolitan feat, you remember it correctly; and by the by, there's a feat in the Eberron book called Education which gives you all Knowledge skills as class skills and a +1 bonus on any two Knowledge skills chosen when you take the feat. Does that help your dragon any?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

Eluvan, just as a question, would you like me to purchase the Hyperconsciousness PDF for you?  No, this isn't a bribe (or not entirely...), but it also has some nutty psionic monsters in it and an adventure.  And an alternate psionic combat system that I consider quite cool.  I'm just quite interested in some of the feats and PrCs from that book and wanted you to be able to evaluate them fairly.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 9, 2004)

Uhhh... wow! That's certainly a very appropriate bribe, I mean generous offer.  

 I feel, however, that my conscience would forbid accepting an eBook worth $7 from somebody I've only exchanged a few words with online. I may pick it up at some point in the future - it does look cool - although currently I can't since my back account has just been transferred and I haven't got a working card at the moment. 

 Of course, anything from that or any other source could still be approved on a case-by-case basis. Run it by me at somebodys_fool@hotmail.com, okay?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

Eluvan, you've got mail!


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks - replied. Blame hotmail.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2004)

Eluvan, you've got mail... in a different mailbox!


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 10, 2004)

Ah, much better. Sorry about the mix up. 

 Now, let's see:

 The feats are fine. I like them a lot, they really help to make tattoos a better option than power stones which, otherwise, they usually aren't. 

 The items are also fine. Nice flavour, balanced for the price, dont do anything silly - sure. Take whichever you like, at the prices given there. 

 Causal Loop needs tweaking. Compare it to, say, confusion. It's slightly more powerful (in my view at least - it has some really nasty applications after all), and it's a level lower (compared to the wizard spell, that is, which seems to be the best comparison). Seems to me like the duration is the main problem. Call it 2d4 rounds, and the power then seems to be much more reasonable to me. 

 Probability Mantle is powerful. Kind of hard to judge whether it's too powerful, because in the RAW there are no powers or spells that do anything similar. So I think I'll allow it, and if it seems too powerful then I'll just have to bear that in mind for any other games in which I come across it. 

 Slow Light is fine. Pretty cool, too. 

 Steal Item looks rather powerful, and seems pointless to me. You want to pick up a far-off item? That's what far hand is for. You want to disarm somebody? That's what telekinetic manouevre is for. I don't like this power.

 Teleport Auxiliary. Yep, like it. 

 Temporal Concussion seems borderline, but I'll allow it. I think as a ray it should be alright. 

 I like the Chronorebel, right up to the level 10 ability which frankly I abhor. Full on Time Travel, even with harsh restrictions against its use to change things, just bugs the hell out of me. I don't really want to include it as a possible concept in my games. So... another ability needs to be found to replace that one if you want to take the PrC. I'm open to suggestions, so long as they don't involve time travel beyond the kind of small hop or tweak that the class' other abilities represent.


----------



## shady (Nov 10, 2004)

I looked at XPHB and Psychic Warrior, and decided I quite liked the idea, to the extent I'm pretty sure I can make the concept fit. I might want to do some negotiation on class skills, and I still kind of like the idea of a companion (purely for flavour, not for combat support), but in general there's plenty in here to make it work, and sufficient healing to at least keep the Warforged going, though probably not to make a group healer.

 Actually my original thought was to have him live among the Githzerai, not the Githyanki, I made an error listing the potential favoured enemies ... but the Githyanki background kind of makes more sense this way.

 And I'm quite switched on to a Warforged with the graft weapon/vampiric blade as a combined self-healing/killing mechanism ... if this is OK I'll pull together some initial stats over the next day or so ...


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 10, 2004)

If you are going for a psychic killing machine type warforged, checking out the psionic weapons master from the mind's eye might be an idea if Eluvan will allow it.  I had actually considered a psychic warrior/psionic weapons master for this game at one point.  It gives full BAB and half manifester progression, more skills, and some cool abilities.  You could get it by level 9 I think if you spent each of your feats on it.

My artificer is coming along, just really need to crack down and finish him.  He's been sitting in a Word document that has been open for the past three days.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 10, 2004)

Eluvan, mind if I send you two feats from Tome and Blood that I'd like to take with my artificer?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2004)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Ah, much better. Sorry about the mix up.
> 
> Now, let's see:
> 
> ...



 Cool. 



> Causal Loop needs tweaking. Compare it to, say, confusion. It's slightly more powerful (in my view at least - it has some really nasty applications after all), and it's a level lower (compared to the wizard spell, that is, which seems to be the best comparison). Seems to me like the duration is the main problem. Call it 2d4 rounds, and the power then seems to be much more reasonable to me.



  How about raising it a level? 



> Probability Mantle is powerful. Kind of hard to judge whether it's too powerful, because in the RAW there are no powers or spells that do anything similar. So I think I'll allow it, and if it seems too powerful then I'll just have to bear that in mind for any other games in which I come across it.



  That's cool, and if you find issues with it when we're playing, then you can power it down on the fly, I don't mind.



> Slow Light is fine. Pretty cool, too.
> 
> Teleport Auxiliary. Yep, like it.
> 
> Temporal Concussion seems borderline, but I'll allow it. I think as a ray it should be alright.



  Okiday.



> Steal Item looks rather powerful, and seems pointless to me. You want to pick up a far-off item? That's what far hand is for. You want to disarm somebody? That's what telekinetic manouevre is for. I don't like this power.



  That's fine, then I shall not take it.



> I like the Chronorebel, right up to the level 10 ability which frankly I abhor. Full on Time Travel, even with harsh restrictions against its use to change things, just bugs the hell out of me. I don't really want to include it as a possible concept in my games. So... another ability needs to be found to replace that one if you want to take the PrC. I'm open to suggestions, so long as they don't involve time travel beyond the kind of small hop or tweak that the class' other abilities represent.



  There was another sidebar that said the DMs that didn't want to deal with the 10th level ability should just give another level of psionic power instead.  Or something.  Though you could almost consider Chronosyncrony as a kind of divination spell, though a very powerful one.  I would promise not to abuse it or cause any headaches!    At any rate, if you don't want it, then I am cool with any substitution.  

My final version of Vestra should be up no later than midnight (it's 8:15 in my neck of the woods).  I thank you very much for your consideration of this material.


----------



## shady (Nov 10, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> If you are going for a psychic killing machine type warforged, checking out the psionic weapons master from the mind's eye might be an idea if Eluvan will allow it. I had actually considered a psychic warrior/psionic weapons master for this game at one point. It gives full BAB and half manifester progression, more skills, and some cool abilities. You could get it by level 9 I think if you spent each of your feats on it.



 Interesting, thanks for the reference ... an intelligent weapon might fit the role of companion, and also melds well with the concept. Eluvan could you please take a look when you get the chance and (assuming the previous post also met with your approval) provide a view ...? The link is here:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/psm/20020927a

 It references page 126 of the XPHB for weapon special qualities. Turns out that should be p164.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 10, 2004)

Actually that would be the 3.0 edition psionic weapons master, the 3.5 version can be found here.  That would be why the reference page was wrong.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2004)

Ok, here is my revised and hopefully final version of Vestra - http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1843517&postcount=46
(That's my edited post)

She's a bit of a switch from what I originally had, but I think she ought to be cool.  Have you guys ever seen _time hop_ manifested offensively?


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 10, 2004)

My only counter to time-hop manifested offensively is the Will save DC 15 every round a creature is affected by it to return.  Considering that save doesn't scale, it's pretty poor for a 3rd level power.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2004)

Naw, it's a DC 15 Wisdom check.  That's a bit harder to get, even at these levels.  Though I wish it scaled, at least a bit...  Ah well.


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 10, 2004)

If I've done this linking thingamijig right, the final version of Davian complete with history should be found at the link below.  

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1844988&postcount=60


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 10, 2004)

shady: Okay - the Psionic Weapon Master looks really cool, feel free to take it. 

 Isida: Yeah, raise Causal Loop a level instead of my alternative if you want to. 

 After giving it some more thought, I think I can deal with the idea of Chronosyncrony. I think so long as it gest proper consideration, it won't mess anything up too much. The 17 years minimum restriction is a nice touch too, and I think that makes it bearable to me. 

Ferrix: Yep, feel free to send me stuff to look over. Don't use the address I posted above though - send it to as4461@bristol.ac.uk instead. My hotmail account doesn't have the storage limit to receive anything much, as I found out with Isida's stuff last night.

Synchronicity: Very nice, thankyou! I like all the perspectives on the factions. If only I thought I could get away with it without scaring everybody off I'd ask everybody to write up smething similar.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2004)

Okiday, raising Causal Loop now.  Oh, and it's a 17 _day_ minimum restriction, not years, just wanted to be clear.    Though this won't come into play for another four levels.    Thanks again for bearing with me.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 10, 2004)

Yeah, sorry - luckily for you, that was a typo rather than a misunderstanding.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 10, 2004)

Due to some unforseen real life developments, I'm going to have a lot less freetime in the near future.  Sadly, this means I'm going to be bailing on the handful of games I'm in which are just starting or newly started.  

Eluvan, at least you can make that npc now.     Have fun all, I'll check in occasionaly to see how it's going.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 10, 2004)

Awww, that's a shame. 

 Still, as you say, your character shall live on as an NPC, definitely. 

 And that means taitsu, as the first alternate you're up!


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 10, 2004)

Ferrix: Got the feats and, yeah, go ahead. They're fine. I particularly like the dual wand wielding... very stylish.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 10, 2004)

yay! character coming


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 12, 2004)

...


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 12, 2004)

Uhhh... it would be more convenient if most of that wasn't written in black text.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh, I'm looking at a buff background. How do I change the colour in the messages?

 'Nock


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 12, 2004)

Use [color=lemonchiffon)text[/color] to get a nice colour for people like me to look at, except of course that you replace the ) with a ]


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 12, 2004)

*Dante**Sef’ngal*

*Male Human Psion (Telepath) 11*

*Alignment:* Neutral Good

*Height:* 5ft 8in

*Weight:* 130lbs

*Hair:* Black

*Eyes:* Blue

*Age:* 29

*XP:* 57,750



*Attributes (30 point buy)*

*STR*    10                    +0

*DEX*    10                    +0

*CON*   12                    +1

*INT*     19 (23)             +4 (+6)            [17 point buy + 2 level increases (+4 _headband_)]

*WIS*     13                    +1

*CHA*    12                    +1



*Hit Dice:*         11d4 + 11 (CON bonus) + 8 (feat bonus)

*HP:*                  43

*AC:*                 13 (20)             [10 +3 _amulet _(+7 _inertial armor_, augmented +6 PP)]

*Init:*                 +0

*Speed:             *30ft 



*Saves:*

Fortitude          +7        [+3 base +1 CON +3 _cloak_]

Reflex               +6        [+3 base +3 _cloak_]

Will                  +11      [+7 base +1 WIS +3 _cloak_]



*BAB/Grapple:*            +5/+5

*Melee Attack:*            +6, +1 _deep crystal shortspear_, dam.1d6+1 (+2d6 2PP free action)

*Ranged Attack:*          +6, +1 _light crossbow_, dam. 1d8+1



*Skill                                         Ranks Attrib.             Misc.                           Total*

Bluff                                         +10      +1 CHA                                               +11

Concentration                           +14      +1 CON          (+4 feat)                       +15 (+19)

Diplomacy                                +10      +1 CHA                                               +11

Gather information                    +10      +1 CHA                                               +11

Knowledge (Psionics)               +14      +4 INT                        +2 _headband_               +20

Knowledge (Inner Planes)         +4        +4 INT                        +2 _headband_               +10

Knowledge (Outer Planes)        +4        +4 INT                        +2 _headband   _            +10

Listen                                                   +1 WIS            (+2 feat)                       +1 (+3)

Psicraft                         +12      +4 INT                        +2 _h/band_,+2 synergy  +20

Sense Motive                           +14      +1 WIS+3 Psicrystal(+10 feat) +18 (+28)

Spot                                                     +1 WIS            (+2 feat)                       +1 (+3)



*Feats:*

Alertness (Psicrystal bonus 1st level – when psicrystal in same or adjacent square)

Inquisitor (1st level)

Psionic Body (Human bonus 1st level)

Psicrystal Affinity (Psion bonus 1st level)

Combat Manifestation (3rd level)

Psionic Endowment (Psion bonus 5th level)

Psicrystal Containment (6th level)

Psionic Meditation (9th level)

Greater Psionic Endowment (Psion bonus 10th level)



*Languages:* Auran, Celestial, Common, Elven, Ignan



*Powers Known:*

Save DC 10 + level of power manifested +8 [+4 INT +2 _headband_ +2 feat]

Power points available 128 

1st        _Charm, Psionic; Demoralize; Inertial Armor; Mind Thrust; Telempathic Projection_

2nd        _Cloud Mind; Read Thoughts; Swarm of __Crystals__; Tongues, Psionic_

3rd        _Body Adjustment; Crisis of Breath; False Sensory Input; Solicit Psycrystal_

4th        _Dominate, Psionic; Energy Adaptation; Intellect Fortress; Modify Memory, Psionic_

5th           _Adapt Body; Mind Probe; Plane Shift, Psionic; __Tower__ of __Iron__Will_

6th        _Disintegrate, Psionic_



*Possessions:*

*+1 Shortspear, Deep **Crystal* (ref. XPHB p182)                                3 lb        3,301gp

19 crossbow bolts (see _glove of storing)_                                             2 lb               2gp



*Amulet of Natural Armor +3                         *                        ----      18,000gp

*Cloak of Resistance +3*                                                                     1 lb        9,000gp

*Dorje of Energy Push: Electricity* (Save DC 15, incl. bonus) ¼ lb       4,500gp

(50 charges; Save DC +2, ML check against PR +2)

*Everburning Torch*                                                                             1 lb           110gp

*Glove of Storing* (on right hand)                                                          ----        2,200gp

*+1 Crossbow, Light (loaded)*4 lb          2,335gp

Glove, plain (matching, on left hand)                                                      ----               5sp

*Headband of Intellect +4*                                                                   ----      16,000gp

*Heward’s Handy Haversack*                                                 5 lb        2,000gp

Bedroll                                                                                     5 lb                 1sp

Holy Water, flask                                                                     1 lb               25gp

Rations, trail, 3 days                                                                 3 lb               15sp

Soap                                                                                        1 lb                 5sp

Tanglefoot Bag                                                             4 lb               50gp

Waterskin                                                                                 4 lb                 1gp

Pouch, belt                                                                                           ½ lb              1gp

Flint & steel                                                                              ----               1gp

*Third Eye Penetrate*                                                                          ----        8,000gp

*Traveler’s outfit*                                                                                 ----                  ----



*Total                                                                                                   12¾ lb   65,528.6gp*



*Money*

11gp, 3sp, 10cp, 6 x 10gp lapis lazuli (in belt pouch)

100gp amber (in _haversack_)

300gp gold and jet bracelet (on right wrist)                    



*Grand Total:                                                                                                     66,000gp*



*Psicrystal:*

*Hordan the Sympathetic*



*Attributes*

*STR*    1                      -5

*DEX*    15                    +2

*CON*   ---                    ---

*INT*     11                    +0

*WIS*     10                    +0

*CHA*    10                    +0



*Hit Dice:*         11

*HP:      *            21

*AC:*15 (22) [10 +5 natural armor +2 DEX (+7 shared _inertial armor_)]

*Speed:*             30ft, 20ft climb



*Special abilities:*

Alertness, improved evasion, personality: sympathetic (+3 to Sense Motive), self-propulsion, share powers, sighted, telepathic link, deliver touch powers, telepathic speech, flight, power resistance 16.



*Skill                                         *

Bluff                                         +11

Concentration                           +15 (+19)

Diplomacy                                +11

Gather information                    +11

Knowledge (Psionics)               +20

Knowledge (Inner Planes)         +10

Knowledge (Outer Planes)        +10

Listen                                       +4

Move Silently                           +4

Psicraft                         +20

Search                                      +4

Sense Motive                           +18 (+28)

Spot                                         +4



*Saves:*

Fortitude          +4

Reflex               +3

Will                  +8


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 12, 2004)

OK, I'm trying the tip you gave me. I've just posted the character again using a golden colour, so I hope that'll be all right for you.

 I still haven't rounded out the character concept, and I'm about to go back and delete that abortive first post, so I'll just repeat here:

 Dante Sef'ngal is a male human psion telepath who likes to get his own way and *definitely* doesn't like having the wool pulled over his eyes.

 Fingers crossed!

 'Nock


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 12, 2004)

Ah, real life intrudes. My wife needs to use the computer and I'm off to bed! I'll talk to you tomorrow.

 'Nock


----------



## shady (Nov 13, 2004)

Still here! Fair amount of RL stuff intruding but plan to try and post some initial stats tonight.


----------



## shady (Nov 13, 2004)

Here's a first take, no equipment yet.

Unknown, Warforged PsiW9/PsyWep2: CR 11; Medium Living Construct ; 
HD 9d8(Psychic Warrior) , 2d8(Psionic Weapons Master) ; hp see below; 
Init +1; 
Spd 30; 
AC:16 (Flatfooted:15 Touch:16) = +5 for Mithral Body, +1 Dex
Atk +11/6 base melee, +9/4 base ranged; +11 (1d4+4, Slam); AL LN; SV Fort +6, Ref +7, Will +5; 

STR 17, DEX 13, CON 11, INT 10, WIS 15, CHA 8 
(includes +1 STR and +1 WIS at levels 4 and 8 respectively)

HP=48?

Additional Special/Class/Racial Qualities: Martial Weapons Proficiency, Bonded Weapon, Psionic Damage, Increased Crit Multiplier 1/day

Feats: Armor Proficiency: heavy, Armor Proficiency: light, Armor Proficiency: medium, Dodge, Mithral Body, Mobility, Power Attack, Psionic Dodge, Psionic Weapon, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Weapon Focus: Greatsword, Wild Talent.

Spells Known (PsiW): 1st -- Inertial Armor, Metaphysical Weapon, Prescience, Offensive; 2nd -- Body Adjustment, Dissolving Weapon, Wall Walker; 3rd -- Empathic Feedback, Graft Weapon, Vampiric Blade; 4th -- Weapon of Energy.

I'm wondering whether a Warforged Juggernaut makes more sense than Psychic Weapons Master - the feats prereqs are less punishing, making for somewhat more flexibility.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 15, 2004)

*bump* in the hopes that taitzu will see this. If he doesn't post here in the next couple of days you get the place 'nock.


----------



## shady (Nov 17, 2004)

Bumping again.
I'm away from home this week, hence v little work on char, should get back to it this weekend.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 17, 2004)

Okay, that's alright. Since there's been no word from taitzu, I think the place goes to you Nock.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 17, 2004)

Yippee! 

 I'll polish up the character concept that's been rolling around in my head this week and get back to you as soon as.

 'Nock


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 18, 2004)

Cool, thankyou.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm still having huge amounts of trouble with the formatting in this message box. Can somebody give me some tips? I also couldn't track down a Rogues Gallery for the pbp. I thought I saw a link in the early posts but I've been over them about 4 times and nada!

 OK, here goes!

 'Nock

Dante Sef’ngal
 Male Human Psion (Telepath) 11
 Alignment: Neutral Good
 Height: 5ft 8in
 Weight: 130lbs
 Hair: Black
 Eyes: Blue
 Age: 29
 XP: 57,750

 Attributes (30 point buy)
 STR    10        +0
 DEX    10        +0
 CON    12        +1
 INT    19 (23)        +4 (+6)    [17 point buy + 2 level increases (+4 headband)]
 WIS    13        +1
 CHA    12         +1

 Hit Dice:    11d4 + 11 (CON bonus) + 8 (feat bonus)
 HP:        43
 AC:        13 (20)     [10 +3 amulet (+7 inertial armor, augmented +6 PP)]
 Init:        +0
 Speed:        30ft 

 Saves:
 Fortitude    +7    [+3 base +1 CON +3 cloak]
 Reflex        +6    [+3 base +3 cloak]
 Will        +11    [+7 base +1 WIS +3 cloak]

 BAB/Grapple:    +5/+5
 Melee Attack:     +6, +1 deep crystal shortspear, dam.1d6+1 (+2d6 2PP free action)
 Ranged Attack:    +6, +1 light crossbow, dam. 1d8+1

 Skill                Ranks    Attrib.        Misc.            Total
 Bluff                +10    +1 CHA                    +11
 Concentration            +14    +1 CON        (+4 feat)        +15 (+19)
 Diplomacy            +10    +1 CHA                    +11
 Gather information        +10    +1 CHA                    +11
 Knowledge (Psionics)        +14    +4 INT        +2 headband        +20
 Knowledge (Inner Planes)    +4    +4 INT        +2 headband        +10
 Knowledge (Outer Planes)    +4    +4 INT        +2 headband        +10
 Listen                    +1 WIS        (+2 feat)        +1 (+3)
 Psicraft            +12    +4 INT        +2 h/band,+2 synergy    +20
 Sense Motive            +14    +1 WIS        +3 Psicrystal (+10 feat)+18 (+28)
 Spot                    +1 WIS        (+2 feat)        +1 (+3)

 Feats:
 Alertness (Psicrystal bonus 1st level – when psicrystal in same or adjacent square)
 Inquisitor (1st level)
 Psionic Body (Human bonus 1st level)
 Psicrystal Affinity (Psion bonus 1st level)
 Combat Manifestation (3rd level)
 Psionic Endowment (Psion bonus 5th level)
 Psicrystal Containment (6th level)
 Psionic Meditation (9th level)
 Greater Psionic Endowment (Psion bonus 10th level)

 Languages: Auran, Celestial, Common, Elven, Ignan

 Powers Known:
 Save DC 10 + level of power manifested +8 [+4 INT +2 headband +2 feat]
 Power points available 128 
 1st    Charm, Psionic; Demoralize; Inertial Armor; Mind Thrust; Telempathic Projection
 2nd    Cloud Mind; Read Thoughts; Swarm of Crystals; Tongues, Psionic
 3rd    Body Adjustment; Crisis of Breath; False Sensory Input; Solicit Psycrystal
 4th    Dominate, Psionic; Energy Adaptation; Intellect Fortress; Modify Memory, Psionic
 5th    Adapt Body; Mind Probe; Plane Shift, Psionic; Tower of Iron Will
 6th    Disintegrate, Psionic

 Possessions:
 +1 Shortspear, Deep Crystal (ref. XPHB p182)            3 lb      3,301gp
 19 crossbow bolts (see glove of storing)            2 lb          2gp

 Amulet of Natural Armor +3                    ----     18,000gp
 Cloak of Resistance +3                        1 lb      9,000gp
 Dorje of Energy Push: Electricity (Save DC 15, incl. bonus)    ¼ lb      4,500gp
     (50 charges; Save DC +2, ML check against PR +2)
 Everburning Torch                        1 lb        110gp
 Glove of Storing (on right hand)                ----      2,200gp
     +1 Crossbow, Light (loaded)                4 lb      2,335gp
 Glove, plain (matching, on left hand)                ----          5sp
 Headband of Intellect +4                    ----     16,000gp
 Heward’s Handy Haversack                    5 lb      2,000gp
     Bedroll                            5 lb          1sp
     Holy Water, flask                    1 lb         25gp
     Rations, trail, 3 days                    3 lb         15sp
     Soap                            1 lb          5sp
     Tanglefoot Bag                        4 lb         50gp
     Waterskin                        4 lb          1gp
 Pouch, belt                            ½ lb          1gp
     Flint & steel                        ----          1gp
 Third Eye Penetrate                        ----      8,000gp
 Explorer’s outfit                        ----         ----
 Explorer’s outfit, enhanced                    8 lb         20gp

 Total                                20¾ lb 65,528.6gp

 Money
 11gp, 3sp, 10cp, 5 x 10gp lapis lazuli (in belt pouch)
 90gp amber (in haversack)
 300gp gold and jet bracelet (on right wrist)        

 Grand Total:                                 66,000gp

 Psicrystal:
 Hordan the Sympathetic

 Attributes
 STR    1        -5
 DEX    15        +2
 CON    ---        ---
 INT    11        +0
 WIS    10        +0
 CHA    10         +0

 Hit Dice:    11
 HP:        21
 AC:        15 (22)    [10 +5 natural armor +2 DEX (+7 shared inertial armor)]
 Speed:        30ft, 20ft climb

 Special abilities:
 Alertness, improved evasion, personality: sympathetic (+3 to Sense Motive), self-propulsion, share powers, sighted, telepathic link, deliver touch powers, telepathic speech, flight, power resistance 16.

 Skill                
 Bluff                +11
 Concentration            +15 (+19)
 Diplomacy            +11
 Gather information        +11
 Knowledge (Psionics)        +20
 Knowledge (Inner Planes)    +10
 Knowledge (Outer Planes)    +10
 Listen                +4
 Move Silently            +4
 Psicraft            +20
 Search                +4
 Sense Motive            +18 (+28)
 Spot                +4

 Saves:
 Fortitude    +4
 Reflex        +3
 Will        +8


 Appearance: Of middling height and build, Dante Sef’ngal has few distinguishing features beside startlingly blue eyes and a small jagged scar over his right cheekbone. He dresses in a standard explorer’s outfit in browns and greens while on the road. While staying any length of time in a place, or if  he wants to impress, he wears another outfit, still based on the explorer’s garb but in shades of deepest blue, with black and gold highlights.

 Personality: Although not physically imposing, Dante is memorable. There is a stillness about him which people notice. He does not make friends easily but when he sets his mind to it he can charm the birds off the trees! People open up to him surprisingly quickly, and find themselves sharing deep secrets of their lives in a way which is out of all proportion to the length of time they have known him. It is rare that he will betray that trust (although he has been known to accept the hospitality of previously tight-fisted innkeepers on occasion.)

 It is exceedingly rare, however that Dante returns the favour. He reveals little of substance about himself. Those few he has trusted with his story are as close-lipped as he is. But those who have shared physical intimacy with him experience an exquisite tenderness, and may sense a dark urgency which underlies his normal calm.

 Dante is a wanderer. He never stays anywhere long. While not a “do-gooder”, he seeks to leave any place he visits a little better than it was when he arrived. When he is on a mission, however, he is incredibly focused – sometimes to the detriment of his usual care for others. His commitment to a cause is not given lightly, but once given he is uncomfortable with anything that gets in the way of making good on his promises.

 Background: As a young boy, Dante was open, cheerful and trusting. He was good looking and popular with the other children of the small town of Irustan in the Flanaess, his place of origin. While not a natural leader, he was to be found amongst the ringleaders of all childhood adventures, his good nature assuring him of acceptance amongst his peers, and his sharp mind quick to come up with new and exciting undertakings, to the delight of all.

 Unfortunately, those same attributes of good looks, good nature and quick wit made him appealing to other, less savoury eyes as well.

 When he was 10 years old, a young man called Daric moved to Irustan from far off Greyhawk. He brought with him the wonder and mystique of that great city, and, being a friendly sort, he was soon surrounded by the town children, who plied him with questions of all sorts, which he happily answered.

 Daric worked for an importer of fine goods, who was looking to expand into the region around Irustan, which was a centre of the local carved crystal trade. Daric’s charismatic nature won over the adults as well as the children, and he soon had an impressive list of artisans on his books.

 Dante’s mother was a skilled crystal carver. She would frequently send Dante to deliver finished pieces to Daric, who soon developed a close relationship with this widow and her son. Dante began modelling himself on Daric, seeking to be like him in all things. And Daric encouraged and praised him. This made the betrayal that followed all the more bitter.

 The truth was that Daric was a scout for slavers – slavers who specialized in the sale of children. There are many across the Flanaess and indeed in a city like Greyhawk who are more than happy to abuse and to use young lives which come into their hands. The slavers’ market was assured – and the trade was lucrative. The fact that Daric’s cover ventures inevitably made a profit was just icing on the cake.

 There followed a period of many happy months in which Dante believed that life could not be better. Then the slavers struck. Dante was seized, along with a dozen other children from the town, and carried off – but not before he had seen the traitorous Daric strike down his mother from behind as she sought to fend off the slavers’ raiding party. That drove him into a state of prolonged shock which nearly spelled the end of his value to the slavers, and therefore his continued existence.

 It was only in holding a piece of crystal – the last that his mother had carved - that he found any comfort. It was through continued stroking and peering into its depths that his mind began to awaken again. And it was in the depths of that crystal that he discovered a rare and precious gift which was to shape his life in ways as deeply profound as Daric’s betrayal had been.

 What happened thereafter, how he gained his freedom and ended up on the Planes – and what happened to Daric - that’s a story that he tells to very few. Very, very few indeed!


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 20, 2004)

Well, I gave up on the fine formatting. I'll just have to avoid tables from now on.

 Eluvan, would you mind checking the prices for magic items? I don't have access to a 3.5 DMG so I've had to use the 3.0 (except where other people have already posted an item). Thanks.

 BTW, I doubled the cost of a second explorer's outfit to allow for the customization of colour and cut. Hope this is acceptable.

 I'm also unsure of how to get Dante to Sigil. I figure that he's probably pretty much clueless - that reflects my own knowledge pretty well. For example, I've got no ideas on where to go with factions for him. Any suggestions gratefully received.

 Life has gotten extraordinarily busy, and will remain that way until February, but I am very much looking forward to a little time out each day with the adventures of the ... hmm, what shall we call the company? Given the emphasis on "discrete" ventures, and the preponderance of psi-types, how about something like "The Black Diamonds". Not very original, I know, but come on folks - let's get some ideas bouncing around!

  'Nock


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 20, 2004)

*Garant Se'l-D'ahn*

Garant Se'l-D'ahn
Male Human Artificer 11
Experience: 56,729
Chaotic Neutral

Str 11 -- (11 roll)
Dex 17 +3 (15 roll, +2 enh)
Con 13 +1 (13 roll)
Int 15 +2 (15 roll)
Wis 10 -- (10 roll)
Cha 19 +4 (15 roll, +2 lvl, +2 enh)

11 10 13 15 15 15
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=37092

Hit Points 52 (11d6+11)
AC 21 [10, +6 armor, +3 dex, +1 defl, +1 natural], Touch 14, Flat 18
DR 2/-
Init +3
BAB +8, Grap +8
Speed ?? (base 30, load 0/33, light)
Fort +6 [+3 base, +1 Con, +2 Res]
Refl +8 [+3 base, +3 Dex, +2 Res]
Will +9 [+7 base, +0 Wis, +2 Res]

+1 Adamantine Mace +9 melee (1d8+2, 20/x2, b)
+1 Silver Dagger +9 melee (1d4+1, 19-20/x2, p/s)
+1 Silver Dagger +12 ranged (1d4+1, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., p/s)
Ranged Touch +11 ranged

Medium, 5'9" tall, 156 wt, 23 yrs old
Salt and pepper hair, blue eyes, tanned skin

Speaks common, terran, and infernal.

Skills (98 skill points)
+28 Use Magic Device [14 ranks, +4 Cha, +10 Circ] (+2 synergy w/scrolls; +2 relevant item creation feat)
+21 Disable Device [14 ranks, +2 Int, +5 Circ]
+21 Search [14 ranks, +2 Int, +5 Circ]
+18 Spellcraft [14 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Syn]
+16 Knowledge (arcana) [14 ranks, +2 Int]
+15 Concentration [14 ranks, +1 Con]
+16 Craft (alchemy) [14 ranks, +2 Int]

Feats
-Two-Weapon Fighting (level 1)
-Extend Spell (human)
-Scribe Scroll (artificer 1)
-Brew Potion (artificer 2)
-Energy Substitution (sonic) (level 3)
-Craft Wondrous Item (artificer 3)
-Legendary Artisan (artificer 4)
-Craft Magic Arms and Armor (artificer 5)
-Energy Admixture (sonic)  (level 6)
-Craft Wand (level 7)
-Wand Mastery (artificer 8)
-Double Wand Wielder (level 9)
-Craft Rod (artificer 9)

Human Traits
-Bonus feat at 1st level
-4 Bonus Skill Points at 1st level, 1 Bonus Skill Point per additional level

Artificer Abilities
-Spent Craft Reserve 1600
-Current Craft Reserve 500
-Artificer Knowledge (+13)
-Artisan Bonus
-Disable Trap
-Item Creation & Item Creation Feats
-Bonus Feats
-Craft Homonculus
-Retain Essence
-Metamagic Spell Trigger
-Metamagic Spell Completion

Infusions Per Day 3+1/3+1/3+1/2/1

Urf, Dedicated Wright Homonculus (2100gp, 160xp)

Mithril Breastplate +1 (worn, 15wt, 5200gp)
Adventurers Outfit (worn, -wt, -gp)

+1 Adamantine Heavy Mace, Personal Weapon Augmentation 1/day (left belt, 8wt, 4612gp, 80xp)
+1 Silver Dagger (right belt, 2wt, 1022gp, 80xp)

Headband of Multiplicity
Mirror Image 1/day, Message at will
(head, -wt, 3150gp, 252xp)

Lenses of Inspection
+5 Circumstance bonus to Search and Disable Device (eyes, -wt, 2500gp, 200xp)

Trenchcoat of the Wayfarer
Endure Elements 1/day, Continuous Dancing Lights
+2 Enhancement bonus to Charisma (worn, -wt, 3650gp, 292xp)

Shirt of Resistance
+2 Resistance bonus to Saves (worn, -wt, 2000gp, 160xp)

Amulet of Natural Armor
+1 Natural Armor bonus to AC (neck, -wt, 1000gp, 80xp)

Shunting Bracers
Shield 1/day
+1 Deflection bonus to AC (arms, -wt, 1600gp, 128xp)

Ring of Biofeedback
Continuous Biofeedback (left ring finger, -wt, 4000gp)

Combat Belt
Wand Belt, Masterwork (worn, 1wt, 60gp)

Wand of Scorching Ray (Combat Belt, 1oz, 2250gp, 180xp)
Wand of Scorching Ray (Combat Belt, 1oz, 2250gp, 180xp)
Wand of Melf's Acid Arrow (Combat Belt, 1oz, 2250gp, 180xp)
Wand of Magic Missile (5th level) (Combat Belt, 1oz, 1,875gp, 150xp)
Wand of Ray of Enfeeblement (Combat Belt, 1oz, 375gp, 30xp)
Wand of Burning Hands (Combat Belt, 1oz, 375gp, 30xp)
Wand of Daze (Combat Belt, 1oz, 187.5gp, 15xp)
Eternal Wand of Flame Blade (Combat Belt, 1oz, 2,210gp, 177xp)
Eternal Wand of True Strike (Combat Belt, 1oz, 410gp, 33xp)

Utility Belt
Wand Belt, Masterwork (worn, 1wt, 60gp)

Wand of Shield of Faith (Utility Belt, 1oz, 375gp, 30xp)
Wand of Detect Secret Doors (Utility Belt, 1oz, 375gp, 30xp)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (Utility Belt, 1oz, 375gp, 30xp)
Eternal Wand of Enlarge Person (Utility Belt, 1oz, 410gp, 33xp)
Eternal Wand of Reduce Person (Utility Belt, 1oz, 410gp, 33xp)
Eternal Wand of Identify (Utility Belt, 1oz, 410gp, 33xp)
Eternal Wand of Good Berry (Utility Belt, 1oz, 410gp, 33xp)
Eternal Wand of Remove Fear (Utility Belt, 1oz, 410gp, 33xp)
Eternal Wand of Divine Favor (Utility Belt, 1oz, 410gp, 33xp)
True Eternal Wand of Mending (Utility Belt, 1oz, 500gp, 40xp)

Gloves of the Pseudo-Magician
+2 Enhancement bonus to Dexterity
Continuous Mage Hand & Prestidigitation
+10 Circumstance bonus to Use Magic Device (hands, -wt, 8000gp, 640xp) 

Plummeting Grace
Boots of Feather Fall, Expeditious Retreat 1/day (feet, -wt, 1500gp, 120xp)

XP Spent: 3495*.75=2621-1600=1021xp
Gold Spent: 54351.5
Coins- 64pp, 8gp, 5sp, 0cp (pouch, ??wt)

Personality: Garant is a bit of a loose-cannon so to speak.  A bit touchy when people comment negatively on his profession as a treasure hunter or on his graying hair, he however enjoys having a raucous time when he can afford it.  And lately, he's running a bit short in the money department.

Appearance: Garant looks older than he is, whatever the reason, whether exposure to many different planes or massive amounts of magical energies throughout his life, his hair is starting to gray and he knows it.  A relatively stout 5'9", he always wears a dashing blue trenchcoat and a broad-brimmed hat.  Beneath the trenchcoat can be found two bandoleers stretched to their limit with a vast assortment of wands.

Background: Garant was born in Sigil, grew up in Sigil, and loves Sigil.  Everything about the Cage screams to his soul, you're home!  He was born to a pair of wizards, Ventmier and Ruthasee Se'l-D'ahn.  His parents were "adventurers" in their younger years, and then eventually took up residence in Sigil to run a small magic shop.  Two years in, out popped Garant, and sure enough what they say about life changing when you have a little one wasn?t far from the truth.  Garant took to almost living in the small magic shop, fiddling with this, breaking that, whatever was in there, he had an interest for it.  Business began to decline as the reckless little child broke one or two pricey items, and soon his parents were scraping the bottom.

This however did little to stem Garant's burning interests, who was now just approaching his teenage years.  The parents figured eventually he'd calm down, eventually he'd make a name.  Well, he did just that, he made a name for himself pretty quickly.  As a nuisance.  But Ventmier and Ruthasee stood by him, occasionally paying for damages he caused, putting themselves deeper into debt.  Finally, when he turned sixteen, they had enough.  The two wizards deposited the deed to the small magic shop, which was now vacant of anything magical, in the hands of the reckless youth.  They put it this way, "son, we're done with this crazy city and you just happen to fit right in with it, so the shop is yours and we'll be settled down somewhere nice and quiet."  With barely another word, they left.

Took keep himself from starving to death, he quickly took to the life of adventuring, doing random deeds and jobs around the city.  He even began to slightly improve his image, at least in some peoples eyes.  He has converted the magic shop into a treasure hunter establishment, from which he works out of.  Occasionally taking paid jobs, but more often than not, just closing up for a week or two at a time, and gallivanting off to another ancient temple or what not and returning a bit more worn for wear and carrying a small pile of goods.

Lately, however, business has been slow, and he needs something to kick things back into gear.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 20, 2004)

quote:  Adventurer?s Outfit (worn, 8wt, -gp)

 Ferrix, your clothes worn do not contribute to your weight allowance (PHB, p131)

 quote:  Coins- 89pp, 8gp, 5sp, 0cp (pouch, ??wt)

 Coins are 50 to the pound, therefore your money weighs 2.02 lb.

 I *love* the wands - this is going to be such fun!

 'Nock (full of useless info, and rather a nice red )


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 20, 2004)

Looking nice Ferrix. 'Nock's right on his points though, and also sadly the gloves of the Psuedo-Magician cost much more than you have paid. Most expensive ability is the Use Magic Device bonus, whihc costs 10,000gp alone (10 squared x100gp). Then for each additional ability, the total price is doubled according to the guidelines on p.285 of the DMG.... meaning a total cost of 10,000 x2 = 20,000 x2 = 40,000 x2 = 80,000. 

 Grand total 80,000gp according to the rules in the DMG. Of course, common sense has to be applied. It's not really fair that constant effect cantrips should double the price. But even being as lenient as possible and totalling the price according to each individual ability you still get 4000 from the dex bonus and 1000 each from the cantrips for a total of 16,000gp. 

 How did you get the price that you put down? Am I missing something?


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 20, 2004)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Looking nice Ferrix. 'Nock's right on his points though, and also sadly the gloves of the Psuedo-Magician cost much more than you have paid. Most expensive ability is the Use Magic Device bonus, whihc costs 10,000gp alone (10 squared x100gp). Then for each additional ability, the total price is doubled according to the guidelines on p.285 of the DMG.... meaning a total cost of 10,000 x2 = 20,000 x2 = 40,000 x2 = 80,000.
> 
> Grand total 80,000gp according to the rules in the DMG. Of course, common sense has to be applied. It's not really fair that constant effect cantrips should double the price. But even being as lenient as possible and totalling the price according to each individual ability you still get 4000 from the dex bonus and 1000 each from the cantrips for a total of 16,000gp.
> 
> How did you get the price that you put down? Am I missing something?




The gloves are at 1/2 price cause I made them, you'll note the massive chunk of XP devoted to them.  I think one of the cantrips came out as 500gp, I'll recheck, that's why it's 7750gp & 620xp.

There is actually errata which changed the increase on secondary costs from the utter ridiculousness of multiplying the most expensive ability by 2 to multiplying the less expensive ability by 1.5, even before it was noncumulative though, so it only applies once.  Even so, I actually forgot to modify in.  Oops.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 20, 2004)

Don't worry, I hadn't forgotten they were half price when you made them. What would be the point of crafting skills otherwise? But I don't see how either of the cantrips could have been 500; the only way that could be so is if it had a duration of 24 hours or more. 

 I wasn't aware of the errata on the item creation rules - it sounds much more reasonable.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 20, 2004)

Will fix when I get home later today.


----------



## shady (Nov 22, 2004)

Still here, playing around with the char. Tell me if this gets urgent ... etools is about to come out with an Eberron data set ("in the next few days") and I wanted to play with it in there.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 22, 2004)

Nah, it's not urgent. I've got a lot of work on right now anyway so I probably can't devote the time this deserves for at least a week or so.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 2, 2004)

*bump*

It's been a week, O Illustrious Yet Busy DM.  *Smiles hopefully*


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 2, 2004)

Indeed... I'm less busy now, so I'm going into full brainstorming mode on this. I'll be ready to start in a few days, I think... I have lots of old 2E material I dug up at my FLGS the other day to pore over (mmm... Faces of Evil), but with my last essay of the semester now out of the way, I'm free to devote much more time to this (along with the other Planescape game I'm running imminently over at planewalker.com. And the Planescape game I'm about to start running IRL. And the Vampire: the Requiem ghame I'm about to start playing in IRL... hoo boy...) so as I say you can expect me to ready within the next few days. If I haven't heard more, and ideally something concrete, from shady by then we might have to go ahead without him.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 3, 2004)

bit more work put into Garant, he's back on the prior page updated.

Background, appearance and personality included.

Can't wait to get rolling cause every other game I'm in seems to be at a standstill.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 4, 2004)

Okay, cool. I'll give shady until the end of this weekend to post something solid. The game will start on Monday if I don't hear from him.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 5, 2004)

Alright, we have a name and a RG thread (here). A cookie (and a clue to what themes you can expect) for any Rolling Stones fans who can tell me where the name comes from.  

 IC thread will go up tomorrow, unless I get a post from shady before then giving me a good reason for his absence and asking for a little more time.


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 5, 2004)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Alright, we have a name and a RG thread (here). A cookie (and a clue to what themes you can expect) for any Rolling Stones fans who can tell me where the name comes from.
> 
> IC thread will go up tomorrow, unless I get a post from shady before then giving me a good reason for his absence and asking for a little more time.




Pleased to meet you indeed...


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 5, 2004)

Garant up in RG


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 5, 2004)

Vestra is up.  And we have to be nice to the devil?


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 5, 2004)

Wait, wait. D'you think he means _all_ devils? Or just, y'know _the_ devil?  And, hey, wait, are demons included in that?


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 5, 2004)

*Hands Synchronicity and Isida cookies, and leaves them pondering the rest of the questions*


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 5, 2004)

But maybe I don't want to be sympathetic! huh! what do you think about that


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 5, 2004)

*Hands Ferrix a cookie too* 

 It's good to see so many Rolling Stones fans. Though it does kinda ruin the mystique...  

 Anyway, bear in mind that the name could apply not to all devils or the Devil (who, in traditional Planescape ontology, doesn't exist), but perhaps to a certain devil. Or it could even be a metaphor, and devils in the sense of the Baatezu (common parlance, sure, but bear in mind it's actually incorrect, and the word devil certainly has other uses much like in our world) might not be involved at all. 

 Just some food for thought... ^_^


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 5, 2004)

Right right.    Can't wait to start...


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 5, 2004)

Dante's up ... and very suspicious of all this talk of devils!

 'Nock


----------



## shady (Dec 5, 2004)

( have been offline slightly longer than intended ... will post but will be tomorrow evening ... maybe I could enter late?)


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 6, 2004)

Yes, that would be fine. If you can get a character up in time who I can easily incorporate then you have a place. Otherwise you'll have to wait for a suitable time to insert your character.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 7, 2004)

IC thread is up!


----------



## shady (Dec 7, 2004)

Well, have once again failed to meet a self imposed deadline, and would be at least another few days due to RL pressures. Many apologies, and feel free to call for alternates if you feel it appropriate.


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 8, 2004)

_Now_ I remember why I never normally play characters who are both insatiably curious and recklessly impulsive...


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 10, 2004)

QUOTE from Synchronicity: After all, there's no reason to get yourself caught between a Vrock and a hard place.

 You set that whole encounter up just for that line! Shame on you!


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 10, 2004)

When you're handed an opportunity like that, you've got to make the most of it!


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 10, 2004)

Isn't the Trioptic Nic'Epona some kind of monument or structure in the Clerk's Ward?  Something to do with portals? My recollection's a little hazy, so I was wondering if you could refresh my memory...assuming Davian knows of it, that is.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm afraid that with no ranks in Knowledge (Local), you're all going to have to find out IC what the Trioptic Nic'Epona is. Gather Information checks would be appropriate, or you could just roleplay out going to find a tout.


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 12, 2004)

QUOTE from Isida: That done, she'll head for the Clerk's Ward, trying to find an inn or hostel where she can stay for a few days without losing all of her gold. If she can find such a place within a couple hours ...

 Isida, you may have a different character concept going but the mephit did nominate one hour as the appointment time. If your timing is intentional, please ignore this post - but I'd hate to  miss out on your company through a misreading of the message.

 'Nock (aware that he could well be out of line, and treading on DM toes left, right and centre.)

 (Actually, come to think of it, I didn't realize that DMs *had* toes left, right *and* centre! )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 12, 2004)

Well, I figure that getting a room and then actually traveling to the Clerk's Ward might take an hour, so I'm covered.  And if I get there early, I can people watch!


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 12, 2004)

Ah, OK. Cool!

 'Nock


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 14, 2004)

Waiting on Ferrix before I post in the IC thread, since I'd like to just move things along to the arrival at the Triona now.


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 21, 2004)

*Bump!*

 C'mon, folks - my tongue's hanging out here!

 'Nock


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 4, 2005)

Just in case you haven't seen this thread from Isida:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=112708

'Nock


----------



## Eluvan (Jan 8, 2005)

For the record - I did post that I would be absent, but it seemed largely to go unnoticed. I'm back now, and willing to move this game along. Since it's currently stalled, though, it seems to make sense to wait until Isida gets back before trying to kick-start it.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey, no worries. I'm not going anywhere, and I'm happy to continue whenever you like.   

Synch.


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, Eluvan! Welcome back.

I hadn't seen your post to say that you were away - just figured you were waiting on us.   

I'm happy to wait for Isida, too (although I'm itching to get into some of that planar goodness.) 
 

'Nock


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like Isida's back, so I guess the kickstart should commence!  (Must...have...Planescape..fix..  )

Synch.


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 18, 2005)

Whoohoo!

And other suitably excited exclamations.

 

'Nock


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey Isida - welcome back!   

I hope you and your fiance had a wonderful time together!

'Nock


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah, sorry it took me so long, but this game has a very interesting start and I'm totally up for keeping it going!


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 2, 2005)

OK, it's been a week since Isida got back - is _anything_ happening with this game? Eluvan? Anyone?








Hello?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 2, 2005)

Eluvan hasn't been seen in a while... anyone have his e-mail address?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 2, 2005)

Wait, I do, and I just sent him an e-mail.


----------



## Synchronicity (Feb 2, 2005)

Cool. Here's hoping life's just temporarily overtaken him for whatever reason.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 6, 2005)

Eluvan, I see you!  Will you be so kind as to DM us again?  We love you!


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 26, 2005)

Eluvan, are you still OK to DM? The game made a promising start, and it seems such a shame to lose it!

I hope that you're all right. All the best!

'Nock


----------



## Eluvan (Jun 2, 2005)

Okay... I've been putting this off somewhat due to the exams I've been enjoying recently, but they're at an end now so it's time to get this show back on the road. 

 As far as I know, Isida and Synchronicity are still in on this - but it was a while back that they posted their renewed interest (sorry 'bout that wait guys) so I'll wait 'til I get a post from each of them in this thread before I count them as 'in'. 

 Assuming they are both still interested, I believe I have two places that need filling. Neither Ferrix nor Boddynock posted in the thread I made a while back explaining my absence and testing the water to see if this game could be resumed, so I've been assuming they're not interested in picking it back up. That said, if they just missed the last thread and actually *are* interested, that would be even better, and I'd be very glad to have you guys back. 

 So provisionally I'm re-recruiting two players for an RP-heavy pre-faction war Planescape game with elements of heroism and a twist of politics. The IC thread can be found here, and new players would be advised to read up on how the characters got involved since their own characters would have been recruited in precisely the same fashion. The thread barely had time to get off the ground, so don't worry, there isn't much to catch up on and you'll slot in easily. Characters should be made at ECL 11, and I'm very open to weird races and classes (this is Planescape, after all). I own all the Complete books, most of the FR books, the Eberron CS, the BoED and BoVD, the ExPHB, Savage Species, and the two 3rd Ed Planescape books, as well as the Core Books and the two additonal Monster Manuals. Material from those Sources can be considered approved. Anything else... run it by me via PM or Email, and I'll give it a check over. Homebrewed stuff will be considered, and if there's something unique you want but can't find in published books then we can talk about it and try to come up with something.

 Character creation will be by 30 point buy, or by rolling 4d6, drop the lowest at http://invisiblecastle.com. If you choose to roll, use your screen name precisely as it appears on these forums as your name there and post up a link to the results here so I can check you only rolled once. Any typos in the name will necessarily lead to discounted results. My policy is to allow a reroll if you come up with total stat mods of less than +5. In this case roll again with the same name and post a link to both sets of rolls. Once you've rolled, you can't choose to go with point buy, so be sure you want to take the risk. Don't forget that on top of the ability scores you roll or buy you have two level based increases.

HP will be max at first level, 1/2 max at each additional level. ECL gives you 4 bonus HP (but nothing else) for each level. Starting funds as per level 11 characters in the DMG - that's 66,000 gp. Coins weigh 1 lb for every 50, so you'll want to either spend it all or invest some in a bag of holding for the rest. No more than 33,000 on any one item to start with.

Leadership is acceptable.
Spellcasting Prodigy is acceptable (the new one, in the PGtF, NOT the old one).
Psionic Prodigy is also available (+2 prime Psionic requisite for the purposes of determining bonus PP).

If Ferrix and/or Boddynock post here expressing interest, I'll be recruiting for alts instead. 

 Oh, and BTW, Isida... I'm afraid the stuff you used from Hyperconsciousness got lost in the depths of my email account somehow or other. Do you think you could resend it? Sorry to be a pain.

 Hope we can get this back on track, and hopefully get off the runway this time.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah, no prob Eluvan.  You have your e-mail addy handy?


----------



## Eluvan (Jun 2, 2005)

Glad you haven't lost interest Isida. 

 My email address is as4461[at]bristol[dot]ac[dot]uk.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey, I'm still interested!!!!!!

I just didn't see the thread you referred to. Count me most definitely in!!

And I'd be surprised if Ferrix wasn't also keen - but I think he's away for a while - I'll have to check the Halfling Quest OOC thread to be sure.

Just don't give my place away, OK?

'Nock

Right, here's Ferrix's post about going away:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=134258

Hmm, looks like he might be back quite soon!

'N


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 3, 2005)

Eluvan, info is away!  I have linkage to all the old stuff in my PbP link in my sig.  Just look for Vestra Morger in the "Dead and Dying Games I Played In" section.  But I get to resurrect her soon.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 3, 2005)

Woo, that's a lot of fast posting. I'm posting here just to reiterate my interest and let you know that yes, I'm still following Of Wealth and Taste. I'm looking foward to resuming our adventures amongst the planes!   

Synch.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 3, 2005)

Is there still a slot open?


----------



## Eluvan (Jun 3, 2005)

Ah... hurrah! Either way it seems like we have a full quota. 

 'Nock, don't panic! I'm not going to be giving your slot away, you're definitely back in. Good to have you back!

 Ferrix, if you see this and 'Nock was right that you're still interested, you also have a place reserved, of course. Seems from that thread like you're probably back now so... let me know, okay?

 Glad to hear you're still on board Synchronicity. 

 Isida, thanks, I got the info.

 And lastly, Rkhet - maybe. It depends whether Ferrix wants to resume playing. Since he was one of the original players he gets priority I'm afraid. But alternates are always good to have, so I'll sign you up and if Ferrix doesn't come back you'll be in.


----------



## Eluvan (Jun 5, 2005)

Okay, it's looking like you're in Rkhet! 

 No huge rush, but at least an outline of the character you're planning on making would be nice to have quite soon.


----------



## Eluvan (Jun 7, 2005)

Okay... could well still be looking for a player, given that it's been a couple of days and still haven't heard anything from Rkhet.

 See guidelines just above.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 7, 2005)

I didn't notice this thread last time I checked.  I'm still here.

So: chargen methods?  Level?  Gear?  Books allowed?

[edit] just read the post above, so nevermind.  Any particular slot that needs filling?


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 7, 2005)

My rolls:

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=100706
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=100707

Three questions to the DM:

How do you handle temporary hitpoints?

Are you willing to accept a permanent Polymorph Any Object cast on my character at generation?

More generally, how do you handle Polymorph?

Just a few things that I've seen done very differently across different people.  Whatever your take is will be fine, but I just want to know in advance.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Ah... hurrah! Either way it seems like we have a full quota.
> 
> 'Nock, don't panic! I'm not going to be giving your slot away, you're definitely back in. Good to have you back!
> 
> ...




Just noticed this thread, it got shuffled into my antiquated threads folder so i didn't see the update.  I'm still on board if we get back into it.


----------



## Eluvan (Jun 7, 2005)

Ah, wonderful! All the original players back on board. In that case, give me a day or two to get my notes back in order and refresh my memory as to exactly what's going on, and we'll be back in business. 

 Rkhet, this means you go down as an alt. Sorry about that, but it's just the way things have fallen out this time. Still, if you are still interested in getting a character written up now on the offchance you get in, tell me and I'll think seriously about the questions you were asking.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 8, 2005)

Nah, couldn't be bothered.  I'll write one if a space becomes available again.


----------



## Eluvan (Jun 9, 2005)

Right - we're officially running once more! IC thread has been updated.


----------



## Eluvan (Jun 12, 2005)

Ummm... 


 *poke*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

Sorry, I was indisposed for a few days.  Updating as we speak...


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 14, 2005)

Same here. My internet decided to collapse, twitching and foaming at the mouth. All better now.


----------



## Eluvan (Jun 15, 2005)

Glad to hear it! 

 Waiting on a post from Ferrix before I continue the IC thread.


----------



## Eluvan (Jun 15, 2005)

Hmmm. Guess I should let you guys know now - summer holidays are here, and I'm gonna be away for a little while. I'll be off staying with friends and such like until the 9th of July. While I'm away there's a good chance I'll get the chance to make the occassional post, but my posting will be somewhat erratic. My apologies!


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 9, 2005)

Well... things have been at a crawl for a while now, and it seems like Isida and Synchronicity aren't posting at all. 

  Ferrix, Boddynock, it's kind of up to you guys whether we keep trying. Do you want me to try to move things along, and re-recruit two players I guess? 

 I confess that I'm not feeling all that hopeful. This game pretty much seems doomed. But.... if you guys want to try again, we can.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 9, 2005)

Isida is sort of out of commission in general, waiting for the games she runs to get going again, I'd be willing to keep playing here though.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 10, 2005)

I'd have to say that I'm not inspired to continue at this stage - particularly since you're not confident about the game's future, Eluvan. A pity, since this was my first PbP, but I'm too busy to give over lots of time to RP for the foreseeable future so I'd rather concentrate on my other games, which still have momentum. Sorry about that, Ferrix!

'Nock


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 12, 2005)

Well... I guess that settles it then. 

 My sincerest apologies for the wasted effort that's gone into this thread on everyone's part. There was promise there, but in truth I think it never really recovered from the first hiatus. 

 I hope there are no hard feelings, I know there aren't on my part. My love for Planescape is unabated and I hope to run more games in the future which will be more successful than this one. It'd be nice to see some of you guys there.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 12, 2005)

Eluvan,

There are certainly no hard feelings on my part. This was a good introduction to PbP for me, and a chance to get a taste of a setting I've loved ever since I read it but never had a chance to play. And you presented it well. I loved the characters and the presentation. It just seems that long distance games are particularly prone to the problems of lost momentum. So thank you.

Good luck for those future games. And if my life settles down at all, you may well see me there!

'Nock


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks 'Nock, that was a nice post.


----------

